# The US Military Has Raided And Seized Servers In Germany, Tied To The Dominion Election System



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more  

The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.



November 13, 2020









						The US Military Has Raided And Seized Servers In Germany, Tied To The Dominion Election System - Conservative Choice Campaign
					

vidmax24 mins ago in Politics0 People on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosting YOUR elections data Improperly through Spain, was raided by a large US ARMY force & their Servers were Seized in Frankfurt. The Spanish software company Scytl, which sells election manipulation...




					conservativechoicecampaign.com


----------



## theHawk (Nov 13, 2020)

Probably why the SecDef was fired.  He was probably against it.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 13, 2020)

I read about this & was waiting for more confirmation before posting...it looks like Congressman Gohmert has confirmed.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 13, 2020)

If they have the dominion servers...they have EVERYTHING!!! 

*4 more years...4 more years*


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


You definately giving the poor libs nightmares.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

What is it you like about this, exactly?  Louie Gohmert saw a tweet claiming the US military had raided a server in Germany, he implies it could have been ordered by someone in the government opposed to Trump, and you are liking it?  I thought you were a Trump supporter...

Of course, the more important point is that this is all speculation based on a German tweet.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...





I like that!!!! I really do!  lol!


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...



I'm dubious about this. Aint a single news outlet reporting this.  WHich isn't unusual of course..  But even Breitbart or Daily Caller are not on this..  So -- I'll wait..  I think the rumor mill is melting.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 13, 2020)

If the whole election is invalidated...it goes to the states...One vote per state...37 of them are republican. 

*TRUMP WINS*


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...




By all means wait. But it did happened!


----------



## Thunk (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> I'm dubious about this. Aint a single news outlet reporting this.



Oh give me a break! 

CNN never reported that they stopped counting on election night.  They never mentioned hunter bidens laptop! 

I don't thunk the grass is green because TV hasn't told me so.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...




Another source




			https://ussanews.com/News1/2020/11/13/the-us-military-has-raided-and-seized-servers-in-germany-tied-to-the-dominion-election-system/


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


So do I......


skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


I can't get USAA website fully up but they are saying something about that Dominion Germany was sharing floor space with the Soros group...........If true and accurate and they find anything on that server---Soros's goose is cooked as well.   Take the psychopath down--------help the world.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



They have to scan my browser to let me in there?   What kinda dark places you hanging in lately??


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...




Yes.  This news it's all out there. The criminal left is not going to  be able to censored it.....much as they try.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...


I agree at moment it sounds dubious. Although announcing  the US conducted military operations in a so-called allied nation isn't something anyone would want out there. It would certainly explain the Espers firing.


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

The US Military Has Raided And Seized Servers In Germany Tied To The Dominion Election System


----------



## okfine (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


Louie Gomer... Ha Ha Hah!


----------



## The Original Tree (Nov 13, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Probably why the SecDef was fired.  He was probably against it.


That bastard better not have tipped them off either!


----------



## candycorn (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



So the US staged a raid in Germany.   A raid staged by a “Large US ARMY” force.  And the only people who know about it are the whackjob right wing “news” sites.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Would love to see the Soros Group removed by military force.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Thunk said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm dubious about this. Aint a single news outlet reporting this.
> ...


Yep they omitted thst little fact on how they stopped reporting.lol


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> The US Military Has Raided And Seized Servers In Germany Tied To The Dominion Election System



Did you actually listen to that?  Gohmert said that an unnamed person told him about a German tweet.  The tweet claimed that US military had raided Scytl.  That's the basis for this?

And again, Gohmert claims to have told the president that he needed to get information from Scytl, but that before he could do so, the servers were taken. Gohmert speculates it could be people in the government who have been trying to take Trump down.

What is it you're so happy about here?


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

If for  some of you   it's too complicated to understand....so be it.

But it's true


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Would love to see the Soros Group removed by military force.


You should podt


skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


you should have posted this in the breaking news section.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> The US Military Has Raided And Seized Servers In Germany Tied To The Dominion Election System


Screwy Louie, now there is a source for ya.


----------



## Eyepublius (Nov 13, 2020)

You all might outta read this from dominion - kinda factual ...

*That story is here >>>*


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

Thunk said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm dubious about this. Aint a single news outlet reporting this.
> ...



And the thing that started this raid was a random tweet in Germany?  Who authorized the raid? Under what legal pretense..  Having our military RAID a private company in Germany is an act of war..  Unless the German Govt approved it.. 

Anyone ring up the DOD and ask them for comment?  How about any Germans asking their govt to VERIFY they gave consent to this "raid"?  This is horseshit at the moment..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

Eyepublius said:


> You all might outta read this from dominion - kinda factual ...
> 
> *That story is here >>>*



Link says NOTHING about one of their facilities in a foreign land being INVADED by the US military.. 

Louie Gohmert and Twitter..  Sounds like the punchline to a funny joke...


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Would love to see the Soros Group removed by military force.



You ever see the movie "Wag the Dog"????   This is "wag the dog"...


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

Why  would Louie Gohmert lie to the world?  no reason at all.

I trust him. I trust that he knows more than many of us here!


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Would love to see the Soros Group removed by military force.



WTFuck Newsource was that man?  Their logo is too tiny to read?  And with that much firepower -- the servers are fucking DUST by now.   

This is where we separate the sane from the delusional...


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

Again

I trust that  Louie Gohmert knows a lot more of what's happening than any of us here.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

And who at that facility was returning fire?  The army of George Soros or Q'Anon itself????


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> Again
> 
> I trust that  Louie Gohmert knows a lot more of what's happening than any of us here.



sure he does.  The quackiest bird in Congress on the right of the aisle at least.. Can you answer any of my questions from above?  Did ya watch that ASSAULT video and BELIEVE that much firepower was required to accomplish the mission?  

I'm all out of Swampland but I could sell you a Rolex....


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Give it time guys-----news is leaking out in drips.   

FreeRepublic is now covering it. 



			https://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/3905794/posts


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 13, 2020)

Thunk said:


> If the whole election is invalidated...it goes to the states...One vote per state...37 of them are republican.
> 
> *TRUMP WINS*



I think your math is off.........


----------



## skye (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Again
> ...




I don't need a Rolex.   

Good night everyone.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Good night and thank you for posting.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> Why  would Louie Gohmert lie to the world?  no reason at all.
> 
> I trust him. I trust that he knows more than many of us here!



Lie?  He said he was told that there was a tweet in German that claimed the US military raided Scytl in Germany.  He doesn't have to lie when he's just reporting third-hand and speculating about what that third-hand claim could possible entail.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> And who at that facility was returning fire?  The army of George Soros or Q'Anon itself????



That video was hilarious.  "It's a bankrupt tech company!  Suppressive fire!"  

I doubt they're going to recover any accessible servers from that site.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Give it time guys-----news is leaking out in drips.
> 
> FreeRepublic is now covering it.
> 
> ...



And FreeRepublic has clearances and red phones to DOD and the German govt??   Cool...  Next we'll get the angle from Girl Scouts of America..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > And who at that facility was returning fire?  The army of George Soros or Q'Anon itself????
> ...



I didn't get that far..  You're more patient than I am about this..  One of the links I tried had a pre-screen on it..  Said they were "scanning my browser for DDoService threats"...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see the Soros Group removed by military force.
> ...


I'm only putting up what I am finding about the subject at this point------------

Perhaps soros election fraud servers were down in the basement like where Hilliary hides her servers for illegal activity.

did you bother to read my comments below the video---

I so hope this is what our military is doing to the Soros Group and its cheating.....

chill out--and wait for the morning.   There isn't much on the subject right now, but by morning this may change.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 13, 2020)

Ruh roh, george.  Here it comes.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 13, 2020)

Thunk said:


> I read about this & was waiting for more confirmation before posting...it looks like Congressman Gohmert has confirmed.



He confirmed it.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > And who at that facility was returning fire?  The army of George Soros or Q'Anon itself????
> ...


Hey if it helps you sleep tonight---tell yourself what you want.  

We all know those nightmares of Soros and Biden being snagged trying to steal the election and take down the USA has to be scary for the all the communist libs and foreigners.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 13, 2020)

Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? -- Company Refutes Claims?
					

UPDATE: Scytl reportedly refuted the claims on Saturday morning. Then their website crashed. * * * * * * * * * * Earlier today Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted  elections data improperly through Spain, was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





    From our source: The US government, once they determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany. In order to get access to that server and have it available for use in a legal manner they had to have the State Department work in tandem with the Department of Justice. They had to request that the government of Germany cooperate in allowing this seizure of this server.

    The appropriate documents required to affect that kind of seizure were put in place, signed off on, and it appears there was also US military support in this operation. The US military was not in the lead. But this helps explain why Esper was fired and Miller and Kash Patel were put in place — so that the military would not interfere with the operation in any way.

    By getting ahold of the server they now are going to have the direct evidence of when they were instructed to stop counting. They will also discover who gave the direction to stop counting and who initiated the algorithm that started switching votes. The CIA was completely excluded from this operation.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Gateway pundit now covering story...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > And who at that facility was returning fire?  The army of George Soros or Q'Anon itself????
> ...


Did you see who this BANKRUPTED company was sharing office space with----HINT HE's one the richest psychopaths in the world.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Gateway pundit now cover story...



GMTA


----------



## okfine (Nov 13, 2020)

Reuters...zip

DW... zip

Your brain... zip


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



LOL, I should have used single quotation marks.  No one actually said that in the video....but someone should have!  I was just making up the sort of comments I imagine might have been tossed around if that sort of firepower was actually used to raid the Scytl facility in Germany.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Hostage situation unbisoft being reported in Montreal---------with donor of the clintons and the others


okfine said:


> Reuters...zip
> 
> DW... zip
> 
> Your brain... zip


Newsmax on it....


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Now we're into the rejected movie script for Superman 5....


----------



## badbob85037 (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


I knew when they had just started counting votes in Arizona a republican state democrats gave biden the win something was up. There is not a chance in Hell biden could ever win in Arizona. California and New York that live life in a delusional reality yes Arizona not in a million years.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Will you'all stop trying to shoot down the military fire power being used on the foreign frauds trying to steal our election and their puppet master and psychopath George Soros.  It's my happy thought before I go to bed tonight dreaming of miliary fire power being used for good in the world once again.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



And you think that led to the kind of firepower the video claimed was used to recover the servers?    Seriously...did you watch the video you linked?  Do you really think that's what happens when a business is raided to recover computer drives/servers?


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> What is it you like about this, exactly?  Louie Gohmert saw a tweet claiming the US military had raided a server in Germany, he implies it could have been ordered by someone in the government opposed to Trump, and you are liking it?  I thought you were a Trump supporter...
> 
> Of course, the more important point is that this is all speculation based on a German tweet.


Tweet from whom?

The US Army raiding a software company in Germany? Seems very unlikely.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > I read about this & was waiting for more confirmation before posting...it looks like Congressman Gohmert has confirmed.
> ...



What did Gohmert confirm?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What is it you like about this, exactly?  Louie Gohmert saw a tweet claiming the US military had raided a server in Germany, he implies it could have been ordered by someone in the government opposed to Trump, and you are liking it?  I thought you were a Trump supporter...
> ...



I have no idea.  He didn't say.  That's part of what makes it sound so unreliable.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Did you not read my comments under the video?  At this point---no one knows what is happening...I am only gathering and depositing information here.    I've even tried german news sources.  When I have a firm opinion about the validity of anything--Trust Me I will make it bluntly clear sparing no ones feelings.    As for now--- I love the video---it gives me a warm fuzzy happy feeling while giving the dems NIGHTMARES for tonight.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

WatchTower picked up the story---3rd article I have seen reporting BILL GATES involvement with this fraud election company.  Bankrupt would then not be accurate as it has been getting in millions from the worlds elite billionaire manipulators.  Yes Gates has always been a pit buying influence and screwing the world over.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...








Be nice if it is true.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 13, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Your comments don't, in any way, make the video claiming to be footage from a raid by the US military on Scytl in Frankfurt any less funny.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 13, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


The US Army raiding a software company in Germany seems about as likely as the Canadian military raiding Trump Tower. 

Perhaps they are talking about a cyberattack rather than a raid and it's getting mistranslated?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

QSNATCH  IS OUR NEW WORD.

mALWARE EMBEDDED IN SOROS/FEINSTEIN/gATES/CLINTON AND OTHER GLOBALIST CROOKS SOFTWARE.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2020)

I love that you guys aren’t even trying to be serious.


----------



## dblack (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## dblack (Nov 13, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Perhaps they're just making shit up.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

Seawytch said:


> I love that you guys aren’t even trying to be serious.


 
I'm in a hold pattern---------waiting for the facts to come out.    

So far they are saying that our military wasn't actually the ones who seized the servers but the germans were---our forces it sounds like played a back up support....so my dreams of Soros being hit with military artillery have been dashed.    

Nothing on local German news that I have found----but I don't speak the language.   Usually,if you want the truth about a story---go to the local news.  National media for most part are all liars.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


This is a lie – completely false.

Conservatives are as pathetic as they are desperate and dishonest.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 13, 2020)

My guess is the three of the following:

1:  Deep State fake leaked this information, to give conservatives "peace of mind," so they relax and think Trump can do it alone (he can't, he needs all Patriots)...meanwhile the actual event never happened (like the fake leak of the watermark ballots by the ex CIA agent).

2: It's real, but Trump wants to keep it secret and didn't mean for the news to get out; while mainstream media can't even acknowledge because it would smash their own narrative.

3: It's simply fake.


Since it's allowed to show up in the google searches on the front page, I'm leaning on number 1.

This is the sick part about the Deep State skye ;  they know conservatives aren't dumb enough to accept the fraud as legitimate, so they prey on your desire for justice with a fake leak to keep you happy.


There's an old painting of the Populist President Andrew Jackson fighting the Greek "Hydra" when he dismantled the Second Bank of the United States, because he was facing the same demonic globalist forces and fake news as Trump is today; Trump also has personal painting of Andrew Jackson and has said Jackson is his inspiration.

Trump knew what he was getting into and how difficult it would be.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


lol

Let us guess – the ‘liberal media’ aren’t reporting this because they’re ‘in the bag’ for Biden.

Too funny.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> Why  would Louie Gohmert lie to the world?  no reason at all.
> 
> I trust him. I trust that he knows more than many of us here!


Because Gohmert is a rightwing partisan hack, liar, completely dishonest, and devoid of ethics or principles – as are most on the right.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


they wouldn't be reporting now regardless of true or fake.  If true, the media is in shock and will await their marching orders on what the narrative should be to help the communists---if fake, the lib media will wonder around clueless, if planted then they also wouldn't post because they are going to use it as their other stories--they spring the facts in a few days after it has been past around hoping to smear republicans and blow smoke about the real voter fraud going on.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 13, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Why  would Louie Gohmert lie to the world?  no reason at all.
> ...


what has gohmert ever lied about hun?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 13, 2020)

skye said:


> Why  would Louie Gohmert lie to the world?  no reason at all.
> 
> I trust him. I trust that he knows more than many of us here!



No.

Louie Gohmert is in the same darkness we are concerning the entire election fraud situation, because Main Stream Media abdicated their responsibility and censors everything.

We're experiencing an information blackout (thanks to Deep State and corrupt MSM), and no longer have the official capacity to verify anything until its proven in a court of law.

Btw we're in the middle of a Communist Insurrection.

They took Trump's "President" title away on facebook today, even though he remains President until January (at the very least), while they bombard us with the "Office of the President Elect" which doesn't even exist.

And the moment we start "winning"  the Deep State will unleash the full fury of BLM/antifa.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 13, 2020)

dblack said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I know that Scytl provides an electronic ballot delivery service for overseas military personnel and we have thousands of military personnel stationed in Germany.

That's about all I can confirm right now.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 14, 2020)

skye said:


> Why  would Louie Gohmert lie to the world?  no reason at all.
> 
> I trust him. I trust that he knows more than many of us here!


Screwy Louie lies almost as much as Tramp and has less credibility,
To give you an idea of just how out of touch with reality Screwy Louie is, he famously nominated Allen West for Speaker of the House AFTER West LOST his reelection.


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Give it time guys-----news is leaking out in drips.
> 
> FreeRepublic is now covering it.
> 
> ...


WOW the freepers, another great source! :cuchoo:


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 14, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> What is it you like about this, exactly?  Louie Gohmert saw a tweet claiming the US military had raided a server in Germany, he implies it could have been ordered by someone in the government opposed to Trump, and you are liking it?  I thought you were a Trump supporter...
> 
> Of course, the more important point is that this is all speculation based on a German tweet.


Wrong


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


You're wrong.  Once the US government determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany. In order to get access to that server and have it available for use in a legal manner they had to have the State Department work in tandem with the Department of Justice. They had to request that the government of Germany cooperate in allowing this seizure of this server.

The seizure was signed off on, and while there was US military support in this operation, the US military was not in the lead. This explains why Esper was fired and Miller and Kash Patel were put in place — so that the military would not interfere with the operation in any way.  

With the server now they have the direct evidence of when they were instructed to stop counting. They will also discover who gave the direction to stop counting and who initiated the algorithm that started switching votes. The CIA was completely excluded from this operation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> What is it you like about this, exactly?  Louie Gohmert saw a tweet claiming the US military had raided a server in Germany, he implies it could have been ordered by someone in the government opposed to Trump, and you are liking it?  I thought you were a Trump supporter...
> 
> Of course, the more important point is that this is all speculation based on a German tweet.


No, the more important thing is that the database of votes in a good part of the USA is under the control of the US government and will not be altered.

We should not allow companies that count our votes to store that data outside the USA for PI reasons alone.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What is it you like about this, exactly?  Louie Gohmert saw a tweet claiming the US military had raided a server in Germany, he implies it could have been ordered by someone in the government opposed to Trump, and you are liking it?  I thought you were a Trump supporter...
> ...



That's true, I was wrong.  Apparently Gohmert didn't actually see the tweet, someone told him about it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Is anyone asking if our election servers are actually in Germany? If so how is that acceptable? Raid or not. Where are these servers and who is running them?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > What is it you like about this, exactly?  Louie Gohmert saw a tweet claiming the US military had raided a server in Germany, he implies it could have been ordered by someone in the government opposed to Trump, and you are liking it?  I thought you were a Trump supporter...
> ...



Gohmert seemed to think that, if this actually happened (and I have no idea if he really believes it did, or was just spouting nonsense to score some sort of political points), it was anti-Trump forces within the government that would have called for the raid.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > And who at that facility was returning fire?  The army of George Soros or Q'Anon itself????
> ...


It was bought by another company and still operates.


As to the military force, it was likely brought in to overwhelm with a show of force the private security I am sure the people in charge put in place to keep nosey journalists away.

Just keep in mind that the motto of the US intelligence community is "Admit to nothing, deny everything, and make counter-accusations."

This is all very plausible, you wouldnt believe the stuff they have built underground in Washington DC and across this country, as did the NAzis in their own country during WW2, that we then seized and use over their by our own military/intelligence community.

As far as getting permission from the Germans, they gave it but we dont have to have it since we are legally still at war with Germany. We can legally do whatever the hell we want there and if the Germans dont like it they can go pound sand.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Gohmert seemed to think that, if this actually happened (and I have no idea if he really believes it did, or was just spouting nonsense to score some sort of political points), it was anti-Trump forces within the government that would have called for the raid.


I dont know, but I can guess, and who got it is a mystery, or if it even happened at all.

Our intelligence/military operate in the shadows so much that you cannot know if something emanating out is real, imagination or decoy.

All I know is that:
1) Trump is not an idiot and he knew what was plausible from Democrats,
2) He didnt just fire Esper for the hell of it if he thinks he is out of office in two months,
3) This rumor is coming from multiple sources, which increases the likelihood that it is true.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> The US Army raiding a software company in Germany? Seems very unlikely.


Legally we are still at war with Germany as no peace treaty was ever signed, so we can do whatever the hell we want.

Germany is our bitch.

Ever notice that such a powerful nation is not on the UN Security Council?  Ever wonder why that is?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> what has gohmert ever lied about hun?


Well, he disagreed with a liberal, which in their minds equates to a lie.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Is anyone asking if our election servers are actually in Germany? If so how is that acceptable? Raid or not. Where are these servers and who is running them?


There are no election servers online in Germany, or here, that gather all state votes....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Lol, this thread got buried quick, lololol.









						Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? -- Company Refutes Claims?
					

UPDATE: Scytl reportedly refuted the claims on Saturday morning. Then their website crashed. * * * * * * * * * * Earlier today Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted  elections data improperly through Spain, was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





*Tonight we heard more from our source on this raid in Germany.*




> *From our source:* The US government, once they determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany. In order to get access to that server and have it available for use in a legal manner they had to have the State Department work in tandem with the Department of Justice. They had to request that the government of Germany cooperate in allowing this seizure of this server.
> The appropriate documents required to affect that kind of seizure were put in place, signed off on, and it appears there was also US military support in this operation. The US military was not in the lead. But this helps explain why Esper was fired and Miller and Kash Patel were put in place — so that the military would not interfere with the operation in any way.
> By getting ahold of the server they now are going to have the direct evidence of when they were instructed to stop counting. They will also discover who gave the direction to stop counting and who initiated the algorithm that started switching votes. The CIA was completely excluded from this operation.



*Trump Attorney Lin Wood weighed in on this report today.*




> Biden & his criminal cronies are not going to sleep well tonight. Well, Biden might because he probably forgot the name Scytl.
> His co-conspirators know name well. They also know the name Paragon, company which purchased Scytl in 10/20.
> Every will be revealed.#FightBack https://t.co/AxYVSqjaIs
> — Lin Wood (@LLinWood) November 14, 2020


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> There are no election servers online in Germany, or here, that gather all state votes....


Prove it, lol


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

What makes people so gullible?  So apt to believe in every fake news conspiracy that comes off the internet?

Are all of you taking some pill or on anti-depressants?  Seriously.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


Horseshit.

The military cannot and would not violate a truck load of laws to raid a private company in Germany 

Total fiction.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


This .military raid which did not happen


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > There are no election servers online in Germany, or here, that gather all state votes....
> ...


Are our voting machines on an online system all tied in with each other in order to work?

You will have your PROOF when the Georgia hand recount is complete, with only minor adjustments to the count....

You will know if your vote switching happened with the voting machines.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


No, the GA 'recount' is only a canvas/audit.  They are not doing a hand recount according to their SoS.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 14, 2020)

Not saying I'm sold on this but the timing works. Earlier this week Trump tweets about ballot swapping, Giuliani mentions Dominion whistleblowers coming forward, Espers is fired, and it occurs after the first day of the Georgia recount (potentially adding proof).  Personally I hope it's true because liberal sore winners are showing themselves to petty vindictive assholes.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Not saying I'm sold on this but the timing works. Earlier this week Trump tweets about ballot swapping, Giuliani mentions Dominion whistleblowers coming forward, Espers is fired, and it occurs after the first day of the Georgia recount (potentially adding proof).  Personally I hope it's true because liberal sore winners are showing themselves to petty vindictive assholes.


Yeah, same here.

In fact, I dread to assume it is true and get disappointed with it all.

But Trump has something he is going to do.  Trump does NOT bluff, as it fuels the presumption of bluffing in the next negotiations.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Not saying I'm sold on this but the timing works. Earlier this week Trump tweets about ballot swapping, Giuliani mentions Dominion whistleblowers coming forward, Espers is fired, and it occurs after the first day of the Georgia recount (potentially adding proof).  Personally I hope it's true because liberal sore winners are showing themselves to petty vindictive assholes.


I'm not petty or vindictive, I just think YOU ALL are trying to STEAL the election win from Joe Biden and the 77 million Americans, who voted for him.....

And you all have done so, non stop, with every imaginable faux conspiracy, made up bull crud, starting before the election even began....with president Trump being the conspiracy pusher....and his team of goons....  stop the steal, Roger Stones PAC, Steve Bannon with Breibart, Rudy Giuliani with OANN..... and their network of fake news outlets shared with Russian bots spreading at nuke speed.

It's shameful how easily you all become putty in this liar n chief's hands......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 14, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


YES!

They followed the meta data from the infected Dominion Equipment and software.  IF the data files are still intact the democrat election fraud will be provable. 

I wondered why the dims went silent yesterday.  Trump has the goods on the globalists and democrats.. This is going to be very interesting...  And to think some lib moved my thread on the Dominion systems and software into conspiracy theories. 

IF you think for one minuet that even our voices here are not being silenced you would be wrong.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


i am currently in a pow camp. the large us force has occupied southern germany and put all undesirables in camps.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 14, 2020)

candycorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Your so called "news sites" refuse to cover it just like the criminal money laundering conspiracy of the Biden family in China and across the world.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I thought the SOS said it was a manual recount not an automated?

So, what does a canvas audit entail Jim?

ALSO, voting in person is done on an actual voting machine, 

But mail in ballots is simply an optical scanner, scanning the paper ballots.....

So which machines were tied in online, in your conspiracy?  The voting machines as your conspiracy claims, or the optical scanners?

Homeland security, cyber division, just came out and reported that there were NO CYBER breaches to our election systems in the election....They gave themselves a huge applause f o r completing their mission of keeping our elections safe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



*we are legally still at war with Germany.*

Are you sure?













						Treaty on the Final Settlement with Respect to Germany - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System - GNEWS 











						Scytl Scuttled: Election Fraud Servers Seized By Huge U.S. Army Force in Frankfurt
					

Why the hell was the USA 2020 election data being stored on servers in Frankfurt, Germany owned by Scytl, a Spanish company?



					www.lenorathompsonwriter.com


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System - GNEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why Trump has been tight lipped....  They now posses the keys to the election fraud.  This is about to get real interesting...


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System - GNEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both links are not credible links....  got anything else that is legitimate news sources?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Did the Army use a search warrant?  Did the US Army work with the Foreign govt to seize these servers?  Who gave the lawful acquisition/order? 

Y'all are so so so so gullible, it's beyond belief!!


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 14, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


Since that would pretty much be an act of war I'm kinda skeptical there is any tRuth here.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

This from the squirming brain of Louie Gohmert and Gateway Pundit. Why do you people keep falling for this shit? 

Following several erroneous statements that have been published in digital and social media, Scytl would like to clarify the following:

The technologies implemented by Scytl in the US are both hosted and managed within the US by a local subsidiary, SOE Software, based in Tampa, Florida.
We do not tabulate, tally or count votes in the US
We do not provide voting machines in the US.
We did not provide online voting to US jurisdictions for the US elections.
We do not have servers or offices in Frankfurt.
The US army has not seized anything from Scytl in Barcelona, Frankfurt or anywhere else
We are not owned by George Soros and have never been connected to him
We are not tied to Smartmatic, SGO, Dominion or Indra
We have no ties with Russia either









						FACT-CHECK: Did our government execute a “Raid” in Germany and find proof of election tampering and fraud?
					

What began on Monday as a single Tweet in German has quickly grown into a story that has gone viral. The only question that remains is... is it true?    Did the




					www.ptnewsnetwork.com


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

okfine said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...



Why are you casting aspersions on Louie's asparagus?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Would love to see the Soros Group removed by military force.



Soros has been WAY too busy of late handing out cash at the border to get illegals to vote!


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Gateway pundit now covering story...



Well then that settles it!


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLove said:


> This from the squirming brain of Louie Gohmert and Gateway Pundit. Why do you people keep falling for this shit?
> 
> Following several erroneous statements that have been published in digital and social media, Scytl would like to clarify the following:
> 
> ...


It is amazing but not surprising how incredibly programmed to receive bull shit lies, these Trumpists are.....  seriously a danger to America and its democratic Republic.  Where are the sane ones?  I've just about had it, with all of their complete and utter lies they regurgitate, without thought, reason or logic.....  It's scary and really sad to watch them being played by him and his goons.....


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Probably why the SecDef was fired.  He was probably against it.


The fix was in on the picnic basket being stolen by the racoons, and Trump is on their trail like a prize coon-dog on a prize racoon. And Trump ain't using no unloyal coon-dogs anymore, so the Sec is out.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> It is amazing but not surprising how incredibly programmed to receive bull shit lies, these Trumpists are.....  seriously a danger to America and its democratic Republic.  Where are the sane ones?  I've just about had it, with all of their complete and utter lies they regurgitate, without thought, reason or logic.....  It's scary to watch them....



We see this at least once a day:

Turd floats by.
They all hop on.
Turd breaks apart and they frantically swim to shore
Their Mommies have to clean them up and wash their clothes.

I too am afraid of these idiots. Like an orange zombie, Trumpism has eaten away at their brains. There is little left but mush up there. Sad


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks to whomever mercifully moved this POS to Conspiracy Theories. 
/thread


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Probably why the SecDef was fired.  He was probably against it.


The Secretary of defense was fired because he publicly spoke out against a president illegally breaking the Posse Comitatus act, OOPS, the Insurrection act, when Barr sent federal troops in to gas a peaceful protest so Trump could take a stroll in the Lafayette Park to the Church, for a photo op.

Trump obviously plans on using the military/federal agents AGAIN to quash we the people that will protest when he STEALS the election of our President from us....


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Probably why the SecDef was fired.  He was probably against it.
> ...



Guaranfuckingtee you that Dotard plans on having his new stooges in the Military hierarchy to help him utilize the Insurrection Act to retain power by coup. But it won't do any good. The military isn't gonna obey an illegal order such as that. But try he might! 

"The option to use active duty forces in a law enforcement role should only be used as a matter of last resort, and only in the most urgent and dire of situations," Esper told reporters at the Pentagon on June 3, his last meeting with reporters in the briefing room. "We are not in one of those situations now. I do not support invoking the Insurrection Act."​








						Trump 'Terminates' Secretary Of Defense Mark Esper
					

Secretary Esper has kept a letter of resignation on hand since the summer, when he and the president disagreed over the use of active duty troops to put down street protests.




					www.npr.org


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

So the big question is --is this Trump's US Army or Biden's ?
Breaking news, of course blacked out in the MSM press.










						GNews : U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System
					

Earlier today Rep. Louie Gohmert has confirmed on Newsmax that a software company called Scytl, has been improperly collecting the election data through Spain was raided by a large US army force and its servers were seized in Frankfurt, Germany.




					gnews.org
				




Go to 30:35....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 14, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System - GNEWS
> ...


yeah. the cytoplasm storm is about to be released any day now.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone asking if our election servers are actually in Germany? If so how is that acceptable? Raid or not. Where are these servers and who is running them?
> ...


Where the hell do you think these votes are tabulated?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Already dumped to the CT board I see.

The new world order of censorship alive and well.




__





						The US Military Has Raided And Seized Servers In Germany, Tied To The Dominion Election System
					

I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more  :mm:  The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.    November 13, 2020...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 14, 2020)

This really doesn’t pass the smell test.  The US Army doesn’t have the legal authority to raid anything in Germany.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? -- Company Refutes Claims?
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Scytl reportedly refuted the claims on Saturday morning. Then their website crashed. * * * * * * * * * * Earlier today Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted  elections data improperly through Spain, was...
> ...




An unnamed "govt source" is 23 times better than a funny video reportedly showing a MASSIVE military raid.. And the possibility STILL EXISTS that this a red flag to get folks to scurry to cover-up and the "raid" was just the bait.. 

Use unnamed sources and the butt-hurt goes viral when things don't pan out that way..


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Biden being unqualified due to medical reasons, and his alkedg past corruption that needs to be seriously investigated to the fullest might actually call for the invoking of the act.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> This really doesn’t pass the smell test.  The US Army doesn’t have the legal authority to raid anything in Germany.



According to the "unnamed source" Germany signed off on this.. And the US military was just there to back them up and protect "chain of custody" of the "evidence"..


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Did you watch the video purporting to show the raid?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Biden being unqualified due to medical reasons, and his alledged past corruption that needs to be seriously investigated to the fullest, might actually call for the invoking of the act.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I love that you guys aren’t even trying to be serious.
> ...



Der speigel has an english site..  A couple others I found while in Germany.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...



from the mouths of thieves


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 14, 2020)

This is why Trump is a one of a kind winner. If Dominion servers are in his hands Cognitively Disadvantaged
Joe has a lot to worry about.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 14, 2020)

For most people the Truth Will Set Them Free
But of for the Kleptocrats the Truth Will Send Them to Prison


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System - GNEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How gullible are you?  What country runs GNews?  Did ya read the byline for the AUTHOR of that piece?  

He she it is 



Home


U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System
*U.S Army Seized Servers in Germany Tied to Dominion Voting System*
2020 Presidential ElectionDeep StateDominion Voting SystemElectoral fraud




VOH欧洲战友团 6 hours ago

*By 莫黎*


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 14, 2020)

okfine said:


> Louie Gomer... Ha Ha Hah!


You....Ha Ha Hah!


----------



## Camp (Nov 14, 2020)

News for retarded trumpoholics.


----------



## Juicin (Nov 14, 2020)

"i was told in a tweet in german from germany"......

Sounds like he doesn't know what he's fucking talking about thanks for wasting our time OP

No wonder the author didn't put their name on that shit. It's fucking terrible

His source is a tweet he didn't even fucking bother to google translate just heard about


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The Secretary of defense was fired because he publicly spoke out against a president illegally breaking the Posse Comitatus act, when Barr sent federal troops in to gas a peaceful protest so Trump could take a stroll in the Lafayette Park to the Church, for a photo op.



FEDERAL TROOPS?  BARR SENT THEM? Talk about conspiracy theories.  Yours is based on the ignorance of the difference between "federal troops" and Federal Law Enforcement agents.

This is not the topic of this thread..


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gohmert seemed to think that, if this actually happened (and I have no idea if he really believes it did, or was just spouting nonsense to score some sort of political points), it was anti-Trump forces within the government that would have called for the raid.
> ...



1) What was plausible, exactly?
2) Wait, are you saying Trump would fire Esper for the hell of it if he thought he'd win reelection?
3) Are any of the multiple sources providing more information, or is it all based on Gohmert's comments?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 14, 2020)

More creative writing from Trump University students..


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Trump does NOT bluff



Wait, what?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Nov 14, 2020)

There was much Trump supporter tugging on this topic last night. That's OK, I enjoy works of fiction.


----------



## Gaeandilth (Nov 14, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> For most people the Truth Will Set Them Free
> But of for the Kleptocrats the Truth Will Send Them to Prison


 How they commit felonies and admit to it and do not even get investigated? HRC destroying Subpeonaed evidence. Biden accepting money from Chinese businesses that are tied to the government? Adam shifty committing felony obstruction of justice 100 times in the past 4 years by falsely accusing and claim to have evidence on an innocent man. Lets face it the Dems own the justice system still Trumps biggest mistake was not purging the DoJ completely day 1.


----------



## Camp (Nov 14, 2020)

Pancakes are invading MEGA MILLION TRUMP MARCH while America invades Germany.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The Secretary of defense was fired because he publicly spoke out against a president illegally breaking the Posse Comitatus act, when Barr sent federal troops in to gas a peaceful protest so Trump could take a stroll in the Lafayette Park to the Church, for a photo op.


Do you mean the Mt. Vernon Methodist church next to the White House that had extensive interior fire 
damage from that "peaceful protest"? 

Not to mention the assault on police there?
Here...use my facts. You have none.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Lol, you are really stupid if you cannot understand any of that.

Welcome to my ignore list fascist scumbag.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Each state tabulates their own votes, offline.  There are 50 state plus DC individual elections is how it has been explained....


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The Secretary of defense was fired because he publicly spoke out against a president illegally breaking the Posse Comitatus act, when Barr sent federal troops in to gas a peaceful protest so Trump could take a stroll in the Lafayette Park to the Church, for a photo op.
> ...


St John's Church

The facts are on my side dear one...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 14, 2020)

LOL

IF the data files are intact this will be the smoking gun and tell us where to look for the voter fraud.  Having these is a game changer, if true.


----------



## dblack (Nov 14, 2020)

Trumpsters are so fucking gullible.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

2 months ago ;


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> LOL
> 
> IF the data files are intact this will be the smoking gun and tell us where to look for the voter fraud.  Having these is a game changer, if true.


It sounds like a 'rogue' army seizure - some of Brennan's holdovers...grabbing the evidence before (Gohmert) Ratcliffe and the president.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


>



I'm gonna have to pass on 45 minutes of THAT guy.
I'll flip "PCP" a Rump Crying Towel!


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 14, 2020)

Online info I tracked SCYTL to being a subsidiary of Summit which is owned by Paragon based in London.

I found this a bit curious.








						Spanish e-voting company ‘Scytl’ behind the US election frauds - GNEWS
					

'Scytl', a Spanish company declared bankrupt in June 2020 and had an ownership change in October 2020, was behind the US election frauds.




					gnews.org
				










It blocked me from seeing site
*Fact Checking Regarding US Elections: Debunking ... - Scytl*
www.scytl.com › fact-checking-regarding-us-elections-...


23 hours ago — ... offices in _Frankfurt_; The US army has not seized anything from _Scytl_ in Barcelona, _Frankfurt_ or anywhere else; We are not _owned_ by George ...


SCYTL software guru Jordi Puiggali | C-SPAN.org


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


Lets hope not..... If it is an unsanctioned seizure it is an act of war.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I am confused-----who seized what and why?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? -- Company Refutes Claims?
> ...



I just have one question: Who are the idiots who keep reelecting Louie fucking Gohmert?


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 14, 2020)

And again when I told Rod about it he told me he recalled seeing a Paragon delivery truck in one of the polling place videos being observed. Perhaps someone will see that again. Paragon has several subsidiaries of delivery and software ones too.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


They aren’t offline though. And that’s the point.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Really?  Can you link to that???


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLove said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


The same idiots who voted for Trump.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


‘You dare to ask questions of me? I can’t have that!’


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> I am confused-----who seized what and why?


Apparently before the software evidence could be delivered to the White house upon request, it was suddenly seized ...it sounds like CIA 
posing as army.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

When all said and done, nearly 80 million Americans, voted AGAINST re-electing Trump....  They said loud and clear, DONALD TRUMP, YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Both links are not credible links.... got anything else that is legitimate news sources?



Yup...on page 3...but you'll just say those links are  not credible  as well. 

Do you have any proof they are not credible? 

A link perhaps?  Or am I just supposed to take your word for it?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> And what in God's name does a SMALL fire in the church's basement have to do with Trump and Barr firing gas canisters and rubber bullets at the peaceful protesters, exercising their first Amendment rights to peacefully protest against their government? These people did not start a fire in the church's basement.... He had the Fed's fire on peaceful protesters, so he could take a stroll.....


Okay. You admit a fire was set in the basement of St. John's Methodist church. That's progress even after you first denied it and the truth does always find a way out eventually. Was the fire "small"?
Maybe when it was first set. It did substantial damage to walls and a nursery room there. Fire causes minor damage to St. John’s, the ‘church of presidents’ in Washington, during night of riots

Those "peaceful protestors" in Washington DC were like the peaceful protestors in Minneapolis, firing rocks, frozen water bottles and brick shards at police.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Now you know that you're flipping that butt wiping paper over to the Democrats so they won't go without during Covid. So stop your bullcrapping us.... Rotflmbo.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am confused-----who seized what and why?
> ...



I am still confused.     what software evidence of what?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 14, 2020)

Is Obama a liar?


----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> How gullible are you? What country runs GNews?



You've posted the same tired hogwash about every link posted on this thread.  

Links on page 1...page3...page 6...and still you keep on shillin' with no proof or link to anything you claim.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Not saying I'm sold on this but the timing works. Earlier this week Trump tweets about ballot swapping, Giuliani mentions Dominion whistleblowers coming forward, Espers is fired, and it occurs after the first day of the Georgia recount (potentially adding proof).  Personally I hope it's true because liberal sore winners are showing themselves to petty vindictive assholes.
> ...


don't believe any of your post at all.  Believe Trump over you any day of the week..


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Both links are not credible links.... got anything else that is legitimate news sources?
> ...



I provided a link earlier. Time for you to stop posting and seek help.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Probably why the SecDef was fired.  He was probably against it.
> ...


Really PEACEFUL PROTEST-----------really after all the riots and peaceful protests that have resulted in burnings of the cities?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > How gullible are you? What country runs GNews?
> ...



Gateway pundit, Louie Gohmert and QAnon do NOT constitute proof of anything other than your gullibility.
/thread


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


And yet we know that the Dominion software requires DAILY online updates to get the vote totals RIGHT and to not flip them from Trump to Biden in small precincts where the numbers look suspicious and get investigated.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> I am still confused.     what software evidence of what?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Both links are not credible links.... got anything else that is legitimate news sources?
> ...


  common sense too...  the army can't seize a private company's server in a foreign country without the foreign govts assistance.









						FACT-CHECK: Did our government execute a “Raid” in Germany and find proof of election tampering and fraud?
					

What began on Monday as a single Tweet in German has quickly grown into a story that has gone viral. The only question that remains is... is it true?    Did the




					www.ptnewsnetwork.com
				




Following several erroneous statements that have been published in digital and social media, Scytl would like to clarify the following:

The technologies implemented by Scytl in the US are both hosted and managed within the US by a local subsidiary, SOE Software, based in Tampa, Florida.
We do not tabulate, tally or count votes in the US
We do not provide voting machines in the US.
We did not provide online voting to US jurisdictions for the US elections.
We do not have servers or offices in Frankfurt.
The US army has not seized anything from Scytl in Barcelona, Frankfurt or anywhere else
We are not owned by George Soros and have never been connected to him
We are not tied to Smartmatic, SGO, Dominion or Indra
We have no ties with Russia either


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still confused.     what software evidence of what?



huh----software that enables hacking into vote 
computers???
computers??????


----------



## DrLove (Nov 14, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Why do they cling so desperately to debunked nonsense? I'm serious here. 
It's wackadoodle material from Gateway Pundit and Louie fucking GOHMERT!? 
Why oh WHY? Some of our USMB friends need serious help!


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> huh----software that enables hacking into vote
> computers???
> computers??????


No._ Tracking the recording _of votes going into the State Dept or whatever. Voting machines themselves are not connected to the Internet ( with some exceptions in Texas).

One issue is the time and location of 140,000 votes going to Biden at 4 am Nov 4th. in Michigan or Wisconsin, or something along that line...


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 14, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Really PEACEFUL PROTEST-----------really after all the riots and peaceful protests that have resulted in burnings of the cities?


It's one of the "Baghdad Bob-isms" the left has used ever since the George Floyd riots.
Some of those protests were peaceful, to a degree. But much of the rioting was not! 
There was violence, looting, arson, extensive destruction of private property, etc.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


There is nothing to cover.

The story is fictional crap


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 14, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Really PEACEFUL PROTEST-----------really after all the riots and peaceful protests that have resulted in burnings of the cities?
> ...


If you counted all the demonstrations including little towns, the vast majority were peaceful.

But if you only count the demonstrations in the big cities with over a million residence, I think most of them had rioting of some level.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I am still confused.     what software evidence of what?


someone heard a tweet about something which never happened


----------



## cwise76 (Nov 14, 2020)

skye said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


GET HELP


----------



## dblack (Nov 14, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yeah, but do you have any proof it DIDN'T happen?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Sure...whatever


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 14, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Really---name calling for pointing out the obvious?  GROW the hell up.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...



Don’t you get it?  The Germans are in on it too.  Everybody is in on it.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 14, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


It's a conspiracy!!!!

Imagine I said that like Sylvester the Cat.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


The burden of proof is in those who claim it did


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Google Has Power to Shift Millions of Votes Through Targeted Messaging: Dr. Robert Epstein
					

Big Tech companies such Google and Facebook have enormous power to shift people’s opinions and voting preferences through ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

Watch them attack saying "*your link is not credible*"   

The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared "National Emergency" that set an Election Day trap for the "unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure"

=========================


This story begins with the little-known executive order signed into existence on September 12, 2018, by President Donald J. Trump. That order, available at Whitehouse.gov, is entitled, "Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election." In that executive order, which almost no one has covered since the day it was signed, President Trump declares a national emergency. That emergency is still in play to this day, and the 2020 election was conducted under this state of emergency, which is a crucial point to understand what's coming next.

======================


Dominion is Canadian, Scytl is from Spain; both represent "foreign interference" in US elections... with data routed through servers in Germany

=====================


The votes cast by Americans were counted by a bankrupted Spanish company Scytl in Spain. Like Dominion Voting Systems, Scytl has a long history of election fraud in various nations including injecting backdoors in its election software. The issue has prompted experts to question why the sensitive job of counting votes was outsourced to a foreign company? How could a bankrupted Spanish company count American votes in Spain? Due to such widespread fraud, the Chairman of the US Federal Election Commission Trey Trainor believes that the 2020 US Presidential Elections is illegitimate. What people are missing in all this is that Trump's 2018 executive order gives the DOJ the power to seize all assets of individuals and companies that were complicit in aiding or covering up this foreign interference in U.S. elections.

========================

The National Emergency order specifically calls for seizure of all assets of entities that have, "directly or indirectly engaged in, sponsored, concealed, or otherwise been complicit in foreign interference in a United States election." That would, of course, have to include practically every CNN fake news anchor, every Big Tech CEO, every fake news journo-terrorist from NBC News, the NY Times and the Washington Post.

=======================


Every organization involved in the election theft and cover-up can now be seized by the US government

======================


any covert, fraudulent, deceptive, or unlawful actions or attempted actions of a foreign government, or of any person acting as an agent of or on behalf of a foreign government, undertaken with the purpose or effect of influencing, undermining confidence in, or altering the result or reported result of, the election, or undermining public confidence in election processes or institutions. Note the important words of "altering the result or reported result of the election." This is exactly what Big Tech and the lying fake news media have done to America. More that merely a crime, it's treason...

=====================

The raid appears to have *targeted the CIA's Frankfurt server farm operation*
We also now have confirmation from WikiLeaks documents that the CIA used a data center in Frankfurt as a remote hacking base to rig US elections. DW.com reported: WikiLeaks released a trove of CIA documents on Tuesday that it claimed revealed details of its secret hacking arsenal.

====================

It appears the CIA was using the same foreign data center to hack the US elections... and got caught. This is precisely why, as the Gateway Pundit reports, the CIA was kept completely out of the server raid operation that just took place in Germany. The raid was likely leveled against the CIA's own server farm that ran the remote Dominion hacking operation the night of the election!

=======================

President Donald J. Trump will be able to:

    Arrest and seize the assets of all the top Democrats and deep state traitors who attempted to steal the 2020 election.
    Seize all the Big Tech corporations and left-wing media propaganda outlets that were complicit in the conspiracy. This could include seizing their domain names such as Twitter.com, YouTube.com, Facebook.com, etc.
    Defeat the DNC forever by revealing overwhelming evidence of widespread election fraud, which will also result in a nationwide call for a voter ID system for all future elections.
    Solidify his own standing as the brilliant mastermind President of the USA for a second term (and perhaps a third, we dare say).

========================

RECOUNTS no longer matter; the certification of votes is now irrelevant
The action plan to achieve all this is under way as you read this. Team Trump already has the full transaction logs of Dominion Voting Systems election alterations, and with raids taking place in Europe, more evidence of foreign interference is being secured. Importantly, this enormous cache of vote fraud evidence will be more than sufficient for President Trump to present this evidence to the American people, then declare an illegal insurrection attempt against the United States of America while deploying US Marshals or military police to arrest the treasonous actors in the United States who attempted to carry out this elaborate criminal fraud.

Quoted far less than 50%


BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 14, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The burden of proof is in those who claim it did



I'm pretty sure dblack was making a joke.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

EXCLUSIVE: Based on reports by auditors, IT specialists, data analysts, and statisticians – the number of illegitimate votes identified in four swing states are enough to overturn election
					

EXCLUSIVE: Based on reports by auditors, IT specialists, data analysts, and statisticians – the number of illegitimate votes identified in four swing states are enough to overturn election



					distributednews.com


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 14, 2020)

And this morning the raid in Germany backs this story up....the military did the raid...not the FBI or the CIA....and it also explains why the  _DHS_ cyber _chief_  was fired....and the defense secretary.....now I can see what is going on...so where is FOX news?.....


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Watch them attack saying "*your link is not credible*"
> 
> The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared "National Emergency" that set an Election Day trap for the "unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure"
> 
> ...


Looks like someone upstairs has deemed this 
another "right wing conspiracy theory".,


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Watch them attack saying "*your link is not credible*"
> ...


It is not a theory 

It is pure fiction


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> And this morning the raid in Germany backs this story up....the military did the raid...not the FBI or the CIA....and it also explains why the  _DHS_ cyber _chief_  was fired....and the defense secretary.....now I can see what is going on...so where is FOX news?.....


There was no raid


----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It is not a theory
> 
> It is pure fiction



Then why did it only take 7 seconds to "hide" my new thread on page 11 of this thread where it's buried and fewer will see it?

That was the fastest thread merge in USMB history!


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Then why did it only take 7 seconds to "hide" my new thread on page 11 of this thread where it's buried and fewer will see it?
> 
> That was the fastest thread merge in USMB history!


Censored on facebook and twitter.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not a theory
> ...


One has  nothing to do with the other.

The so called raid is fictional


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 14, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did it only take 7 seconds to "hide" my new thread on page 11 of this thread where it's buried and fewer will see it?
> ...


Ignored 
 Or laughed at 
Not the same thing


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

4th floor at FBI must be boring today.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Nov 14, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


If you're into conspiracy theories, yes it is interesting as is the following statements from Scytl.

Following several erroneous statements that have been published in digital and social media, Scytl would like to clarify the following:

*The technologies implemented by Scytl in the US are both hosted and managed within the US, by a local subsidiary, SOE Software, based in Tampa, Florida.*
*We do not tabulate, tally or count votes in the US*
*We do not provide voting machines in the US*
*We did not provide online voting to US jurisdictions for the US elections.*
*We do not have servers or offices in Frankfurt*
*The US army has not seized anything from Scytl in Barcelona, Frankfurt or anywhere else*
*We are not owned by George Soros and have never been connected to him*
*We are not tied to Smartmatic, SGO, Dominion or Indra*
*We have no ties with Russia either*
For the US General Election, Scytl provided 4 products and services to city, county, and state clients across the United States. Each of these products and services provide information created and approved by each individual client, to voters or temporary election workers.  These products are:

*Election Night Reporting (ENR):* ENR is a platform that provides visual representation of votes that have been tabulated by local elections officials. 
*Online Election Worker Training:* Scytl works with elections offices to take their already-created training content and puts it into an online learning management system, increasing information retention, consistency, and the ability to track / report on trainee progress.  
*Online Voter Education:* Our Voter Education Platform is a tool used to create a website for election officials to provide important election information before, during, and after an election. This tool allows voters to look-up where they can vote, the available voting methods, any ID or other requirements needed in order to vote, register to vote, view their sample ballot, and more.
*Electronic Ballot Delivery (eBD):* Is a platform that allows state election offices to securely deliver ballots to UOCAVA and absentee voters.  eBD does NOT allow voters to vote online nor tabulate, tally, or count votes

Fact Checking Regarding US Elections: Debunking Fake News | Scytl


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> We are not owned by George Soros and have never been connected to him



Where is the disclaimer *WE HAVE NO TIES TO THE PELOSI FAMILY*?

Why did you leave that lie out?  Did it make it just a little too obvious?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 14, 2020)

How to spot fake stories:
No major news service anywhere runs the story.
Sources are not identified.
Websites that report the story are not recognized news sources.
Sources that are identified, cite other sources that are not identified or they provide only peripheral information and opinion but do not confirm the story.
There is always a grain truth.  In this story, the truth is Scytl is a real company in Spain that provides solutions to government elections offices and agencies. They do website design and provide training to election staff. They are not involved in vote collection, counting, validation, or tabulation.  They do provide software that analyzes election results.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > We are not owned by George Soros and have never been connected to him
> ...


And they didn't have disclaimers of ties to Obama, Biden, Harris, China, the Communistic Party, Cuba, or Joe the Plumber. But they did make it quite clear that they are not involved with counting votes and they had no servers in Frankfort for the US Army to seize.  It's interesting that the timing of this story coincides with Trump's rally in Washington and news of Trump lawsuits failing in 3 states.

The purpose of all this misinformation about the election being spread by the president and his supporters are not about winning this election.  That train has left the station.   Trump's motive is to convince Americans that our elections are rigged and fraudulent which just incidentally has been the goal of Russian hackers.  Trump needs this to support his claim of not losing the election and his base needs it to remain a political force after January which Trump is counting on.

Many people seem to think Trump will slip out of the public eye after he leaves the White. House as other presidents have done. Anyone who is familiar with Trump knows that is pure nonsense.  He is going to be with us a long time and he's going need his based believing he was robbed of re-election by a fraudulent electoral system.  Destroying our electoral system is only a starting point for Donald Trump.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> How to spot fake stories:
> No major news service anywhere runs the story.
> Sources are not identified.


How to spot fake stories:
*All *major news service everywhere runs the story.
Sources are not identified.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Watch them attack saying "*your link is not credible*"
> 
> The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared "National Emergency" that set an Election Day trap for the "unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure"
> 
> ...


Yes, our electoral system is being destroyed but not by a software company in Spain or a voting equipment manufacturer in Canada. Democratic elections can only survive as long as the people believe they are fair and honest.  However, the only way Trump can survive as president is to destroy American's faith in our system and he has proven he is quite willing to do just that.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> the only way Trump can survive as president is to destroy American's faith in our system and he has proven he is quite willing to do just that.



the only way Trump can survive as president is to destroy Restore American's faith in our system and he has proven he is quite willing to do just that. 

*Fixed it for ya*!


----------



## Flopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Watch them attack saying "*your link is not credible*"
> 
> The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared "National Emergency" that set an Election Day trap for the "unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure"
> 
> ...


I'm tiny bit skeptical of your source, 
*DISTRIBUTED NEWS**, *Top Stories from Independent Journalists Across the Web.
And who is this great independent journalist, HEALTHRANGER???  Like most conspiracy theories, proving it could be true is not the same as proving it is true.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 14, 2020)

*Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election*



        Foreign Policy    


                Issued on:                September 12, 2018            





*BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared “National Emergency” that set an Election Day trap for the “unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure”*










						BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared “National Emergency” that set an Election Day trap for the “unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure” - DC Dirty Laundry
					

(Natural News) We have another major bombshell for you here, regarding the 2020 election. Despite the intense, malicious censorship of Big Tech, we’re really becoming known for in-depth analysis and research of current events, so thank you for your support as we continue to fight for the very...




					dcdirtylaundry.com
				




*Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? — Company Refutes Claims?*

*UPDATE:* Scytl reportedly refuted the claims on Saturday morning.
Then their website crashed. 


WikiLeaks released a trove of CIA documents on Tuesday that it claimed revealed details of its secret hacking arsenal.


The release included 8,761 documents that it claimed revealed details of "malware, viruses, trojans, weaponized 'zero day' exploits, malware remote control systems and associated documentation."


The leaks purportedly revealed that a top secret CIA unit used the German city of Frankfurt am Main as the starting point for numerous hacking attacks on Europe, China and the Middle East.



Don't attack the messenger. Focus on the message.




*Frankfurt used as remote hacking base for the CIA: WikiLeaks*

WikiLeaks documents reveal CIA agents were given cover identities and diplomatic passports to enter the country. The base was used to develop hacking tools as part of the CIA's massive digital arsenal.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 14, 2020)

> That’s right. Dominion is a foreign-owned company, which makes Dominion-based election theft a “foreign interference issue.”


----------



## JGalt (Nov 14, 2020)

What does this all mean?

And forgive the idiot above me. I being open-minded and such, like hearing explanations, instead of just laughing at stuff like a fucking hyena.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
					

BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared



					distributednews.com


----------



## Thunk (Nov 14, 2020)

The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared "National Emergency" that set an Election Day trap for the "unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure"

=========================


This story begins with the little-known executive order signed into existence on September 12, 2018, by President Donald J. Trump. That order, available at Whitehouse.gov, is entitled, "Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election." In that executive order, which almost no one has covered since the day it was signed, President Trump declares a national emergency. That emergency is still in play to this day, and the 2020 election was conducted under this state of emergency, which is a crucial point to understand what's coming next.

======================


Dominion is Canadian, Scytl is from Spain; both represent "foreign interference" in US elections... with data routed through servers in Germany

=====================


The votes cast by Americans were counted by a bankrupted Spanish company Scytl in Spain. Like Dominion Voting Systems, Scytl has a long history of election fraud in various nations including injecting backdoors in its election software. The issue has prompted experts to question why the sensitive job of counting votes was outsourced to a foreign company? How could a bankrupted Spanish company count American votes in Spain? Due to such widespread fraud, the Chairman of the US Federal Election Commission Trey Trainor believes that the 2020 US Presidential Elections is illegitimate. What people are missing in all this is that Trump's 2018 executive order gives the DOJ the power to seize all assets of individuals and companies that were complicit in aiding or covering up this foreign interference in U.S. elections.

========================

The National Emergency order specifically calls for seizure of all assets of entities that have, "directly or indirectly engaged in, sponsored, concealed, or otherwise been complicit in foreign interference in a United States election." That would, of course, have to include practically every CNN fake news anchor, every Big Tech CEO, every fake news journo-terrorist from NBC News, the NY Times and the Washington Post.

=======================


Every organization involved in the election theft and cover-up can now be seized by the US government

======================


any covert, fraudulent, deceptive, or unlawful actions or attempted actions of a foreign government, or of any person acting as an agent of or on behalf of a foreign government, undertaken with the purpose or effect of influencing, undermining confidence in, or altering the result or reported result of, the election, or undermining public confidence in election processes or institutions. Note the important words of "altering the result or reported result of the election." This is exactly what Big Tech and the lying fake news media have done to America. More that merely a crime, it's treason...

=====================

*The raid appears to have targeted the CIA's Frankfurt server farm operation*
We also now have confirmation from WikiLeaks documents that the CIA used a data center in Frankfurt as a remote hacking base to rig US elections. DW.com reported: WikiLeaks released a trove of CIA documents on Tuesday that it claimed revealed details of its secret hacking arsenal.

====================

*It appears the CIA was using the same foreign data center to hack the US elections... and got caught.* This is precisely why, as the Gateway Pundit reports, the CIA was kept completely out of the server raid operation that just took place in Germany. The raid was likely leveled against the CIA's own server farm that ran the remote Dominion hacking operation the night of the election!

=======================

President Donald J. Trump will be able to:

    Arrest and seize the assets of all the top Democrats and deep state traitors who attempted to steal the 2020 election.
    Seize all the Big Tech corporations and left-wing media propaganda outlets that were complicit in the conspiracy. This could include seizing their domain names such as Twitter.com, YouTube.com, Facebook.com, etc.
    Defeat the DNC forever by revealing overwhelming evidence of widespread election fraud, which will also result in a nationwide call for a voter ID system for all future elections.
    Solidify his own standing as the brilliant mastermind President of the USA for a second term (and perhaps a third, we dare say).

========================

RECOUNTS no longer matter; the certification of votes is now irrelevant
The action plan to achieve all this is under way as you read this. Team Trump already has the full transaction logs of Dominion Voting Systems election alterations, and with raids taking place in Europe, more evidence of foreign interference is being secured. Importantly, this enormous cache of vote fraud evidence will be more than sufficient for President Trump to present this evidence to the American people, then declare an illegal insurrection attempt against the United States of America while deploying US Marshals or military police to arrest the treasonous actors in the United States who attempted to carry out this elaborate criminal fraud.

Quoted far less than 50%










						BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
					

BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared



					distributednews.com


----------



## JGalt (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
> 
> 
> BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
> ...



Now I see. Interesting turn of events. Thanks and thanks to the OP for posting this.

Now will President Trump proceed with this, and will the DOJ be involved?


----------



## White 6 (Nov 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
> ...


Uh, No and NO.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 14, 2020)

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...



So you know something more than was in the articles?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 14, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> *Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He should address the government challenges through this, and also, can he not sign an E.O for a full forensic and hand count of states that impact the federal election?

These states hiding behind it "being a state to state" issue are full of it.  It was a federal election, for federal office.  Surely there must be ways he can apply resources for full counts of signatures, access to Dominion Software and such?  Surely there MUST be recourse for potential criminal activity against the U.S elections, if in fact, it occured.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 14, 2020)

_Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election_ (Executive Order 13848)[120] – intended to enable automatic sanctions in response to election interference;[121][122] intelligence agencies are given 45 days after an election to assess any possible interference


----------



## White 6 (Nov 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You think Donnie is going to take over Facebook, YouTube, etc..  I don't either.  As for the companies related to election software, forget it.  Homeland Security trump appointee already said most secure election in history.  I am a realist.  This is just more BS to give the base hope.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 14, 2020)

White 6 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


My Supervisor knows dipshit about IT Operations.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
> ...


I'd say that it's more likely that CNN becomes TrumpTV

The Station That LOVES American Freedom!





IF THE ELECTION DOESN’T TURN OUT FOR HIM, TRUMP SHOULD BUY IT AND REBRAND AS TRUMPTV: AT&T reportedly looking to sell CNN after ‘hit’ from ‘hating Trump.’


----------



## JGalt (Nov 14, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> _Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election_ (Executive Order 13848)[120] – intended to enable automatic sanctions in response to election interference;[121][122] intelligence agencies are given 45 days after an election to assess any possible interference



45 days. It's now 11 days after the election and the DOJ has confiscated a Dominion server in Germany, with the aid of the US military.

34 days to go, although the President could revise the time constraint on the EO.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 14, 2020)

Barr and Wray each said, "we're all over this, like Biden in a young girls hair"


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > _Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election_ (Executive Order 13848)[120] – intended to enable automatic sanctions in response to election interference;[121][122] intelligence agencies are given 45 days after an election to assess any possible interference
> ...


and all that happens is, sanctions.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > _Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election_ (Executive Order 13848)[120] – intended to enable automatic sanctions in response to election interference;[121][122] intelligence agencies are given 45 days after an election to assess any possible interference
> ...


The raid cannot be confirmed as actually happening.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 14, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



It's much more serious than that. It was the CIA's own server farm that ran the remote Dominion hacking operation the night of the election. That's why they were kept completely out of the raid that took place in Germany.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 14, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> *Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you live to adulthood?


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 14, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> How did you live to adulthood?


I could ask you the same thing- it must be pretty hard to breathe with your head in the sand-


----------



## JGalt (Nov 14, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The raid and server confiscation was announced by Rep. Louie Gohmert..


----------



## cwise76 (Nov 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


What a joke.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 14, 2020)

I notice the question mark avatar got its panties in a wad and moved a current event to a conspiracy- even though the dipshit mod FAILED to follow the links- one of which was whitehouse.gov with the Executive Order, which is what "I" titled the thread but some butthurt fucking control freak feels it knows better- you fucking ass kissers should be ashamed of yourselves-


----------



## Flopper (Nov 14, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > the only way Trump can survive as president is to destroy American's faith in our system and he has proven he is quite willing to do just that.
> ...


Trump is fixing nothing in our electoral system, absolutely nothing.  His constant unsubstantiated claims of a rigged election and systemic voter fraud is just smearing our electoral system.   His lawyers are making fools out of themselves and are ending up supporting the claims of election officials that our elections are fair and honest.  All of his cases have either been withdrawn, postponed, dismissed in court or have failed to get past a herring.  Witness fail to provide evidence to support the claims and are dismissed in hearings.   In some hearing lawyers show up with no evidence at all just claims made by Trump.  They claim, republicans have not been allowed to monitor counting but when the truth was reveled, the monitors never showed up.  The lawyers raise silly claims that poll officials stand to close to voters but actual measurements don't bear this out. Witness testified to conditional Trump voters being denied access but when witness were questioned, they actually testified to rumors, nothing that they saw.  When in PA, Trump lawyers claimed votes received after the deadline where being counted, elections officials show the listing of ballots received and rejected on election day and offered a complete monitored count but Trump lawyers withdrew their claim.

Trump is simply giving our elections a black eye because he doesn't have the guts to admit the simple true, he lost, not because elections were rigged or massive voter fraud at the polls nor conspiracies between workers at the election offices but he simply did not get enough votes.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 14, 2020)

cwise76 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The "joke" is that President Trump could deem the election null and void. He could arrest and seize the assets of all who were involved here in the US, including Big Tech Corps. and left-wing media outlets who were complicit.

You think Lincoln went apeshit on secessionists and journalists in DC, right before the Civil War? You haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 14, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > _Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election_ (Executive Order 13848)[120] – intended to enable automatic sanctions in response to election interference;[121][122] intelligence agencies are given 45 days after an election to assess any possible interference
> ...


No he couldn't.  And it's weird how no one else is picking up on this story.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 14, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Fake News.  It is perfectly right and proper to closely examine our voting systems.  What is it that has you so panicked?


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 14, 2020)

*Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election*

This story begins with the little-known executive order signed into existence on September 12, 2018, by President Donald J. Trump. That order, available at Whitehouse.gov, is entitled, “Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election.”


In that executive order, which almost no one has covered since the day it was signed, President Trump *declares a national emergency*. That emergency is still in play to this day, and the 2020 election was conducted under this state of emergency, which is a crucial point to understand what’s coming next.

*The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared “National Emergency” that set an Election Day trap for the “unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure”*


If you’re starting to see how this ties in to CNN, the NY Times, the Washington Post and MSNBC, you’re not alone. All those organizations, as you’ll soon see, have been caught under this emergency declaration of “foreign interference” in U.S. elections, aided by complicit corporations on U.S. soil.


The EO further states that this foreign interference in U.S. elections, “constitutes an unusual and extraordinary threat to the national security and foreign policy of the United States.”



Why is this relevant to anything we’re seeing right now with the massive election fraud carried out by the Democrats and the deep state? Because *Dominion Voting Systems is a Canadian company*. *And Scytl is run out of Spain.*


That’s right. Dominion is a foreign-owned company, which makes Dominion-based election theft a “foreign interference issue.”


Scytl, by the way, is connected to George Soros and the Democrats, and according to TGP (see below), “Bill Gates also own stock in Scytl.”




*Dominion is Canadian, Scytl is from Spain; both represent “foreign interference” in US elections… with data routed through servers in Germany*

Another voting machine company called Scytl — also widely used in US elections — is located in Spain. As Great Game India reports:

_Days after it was revealed how 2020 US Elections were rigged by Canadian Crown Agent Dominion Voting Systems through a so-called “glitch”, now GreatGameIndia has found involvement of another dubious foreign company in US Election meddling. The votes cast by Americans were counted by a bankrupted Spanish company Scytl in Spain. Like Dominion Voting Systems, Scytl has a long history of election fraud in various nations including injecting backdoors in its election software. The issue has prompted experts to question why the sensitive job of counting votes was outsourced to a foreign company? How could a bankrupted Spanish company count American votes in Spain? Due to such widespread fraud, the Chairman of the US Federal Election Commission Trey Trainor believes that the 2020 US Presidential Elections is illegitimate._ 


Trump’s EO further explains that asset seizures shall target people and entities which have:


_…materially assisted, sponsored, or provided financial, material, or technological support for, or goods or services to or in support of, any activity described in subsection (a)(i) of this section or any person whose property and interests in property are blocked pursuant to this order; or (iii) to be owned or controlled by, or to have acted or purported to act for or on behalf of, directly or indirectly, any person whose property or interests in property are blocked pursuant to this order._


In other words, *the EO covers every person who has been corrupted or compromised by communist China*. And that includes at least 80% of Democrat lawmakers, by our estimates, including Senators Feinstein and Schiff.

*Every organization involved in the election theft and cover-up can now be seized by the US government*


Further in the definitions section, the EO explains:


_…the term “election infrastructure” means information and communications technology and systems used by or on behalf of the Federal Government or a State or local government in managing the election process, including voter registration databases, voting machines, voting tabulation equipment, and equipment for the secure transmission of election results._


That would include the Dominion voting systems as well as all other voting systems used in the recent election.


Finally, the EO describes what it means by the term “foreign interference.” It means: (emphasis added)


_…any covert, fraudulent, deceptive, or unlawful actions or attempted actions of a foreign government, or of any person acting as an agent of or on behalf of a foreign government, undertaken with the purpose or effect of influencing, undermining confidence in, or *altering the result or reported result of*, the election, or undermining public confidence in election processes or institutions._


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 14, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> *Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election*
> 
> This story begins with the little-known executive order signed into existence on September 12, 2018, by President Donald J. Trump. That order, available at Whitehouse.gov, is entitled, “Executive Order on Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election.”
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sure would be nice to some independent support for that German raid.

*Young Kim Flips Another Seat In California, GOP Now +9 In The House*.






I'll always be grateful for what Trump did for us, but, we are either going to be post Trump now or in 2024, and it doesn't look to me like the President even has the ability to drain the swamp. 

We need the Legislatures on board to make the kind of changes that need to be made.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


There was no such raid in Germany


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


it was not reported it was passed on as a half assed silly rumor


----------



## Peace (Nov 15, 2020)

First off if the raid did happen then Ana de Armas is in my bed, so give me a moment... Nope, just me and my two hands are here, so the raid is a joke...

Next, Trump voting base need to realize Trump is no getting another four years and grabbing these ridiculous news stories from hack sites will not change reality...

Finally, if a raid were to happen in Germany the U.S. Military would have not been involved at all and it would have been Germany own Government Forces along with Interpol that would have raided  the offices...

Only a damn fool would have believed the nonsense that was reported in this thread, and so many damn fools I see!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> First off if the raid did happen then Ana de Armas is in my bed, so give me a moment... Nope, just me and my two hands are here, so the raid is a joke...
> 
> Next, Trump voting base need to realize Trump is no getting another four years and grabbing these ridiculous news stories from hack sites will not change reality...
> 
> ...


That was my conclusion that the US army would not be conducting a raid on civilian activities because they are not authorized to do as such in Germany.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Yes, another wacky Tea Farter from Texass....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2020)

The only sources of fake news the past four years has come from Trump and his followers.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 15, 2020)

Note the important words of “altering the result or reported result of the election.” This is _exactly_ what Big Tech and the lying fake news media have done to America. More that merely a crime, it’s _treason_… and it fell right into the national emergency trap that Trump publicly announced in 2018 which now means all these corporations and organizations can have their assets seized literally overnight.


In this video, Trump attorney Sidney Powell describes “staggering statistical evidence” and “staggering witness testimony” about the criminal election fraud that was carried out across America. *She adds, “If you want to talk about foreign election interference, we certainly have it now.” *Listen:









						BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared “National Emergency” that set an Election Day trap for the “unauthorized accessing of election and campaign infrastructure” - DC Dirty Laundry
					

(Natural News) We have another major bombshell for you here, regarding the 2020 election. Despite the intense, malicious censorship of Big Tech, we’re really becoming known for in-depth analysis and research of current events, so thank you for your support as we continue to fight for the very...




					dcdirtylaundry.com
				






*Germany**Frankfurt used as remote hacking base for the CIA: WikiLeaks*
WikiLeaks documents reveal CIA agents were given cover identities and diplomatic passports to enter the country. The base was used to develop hacking tools as part of the CIA's massive digital arsenal.




The consulate was the focus of a German investigation into US intelligence capabilities following the 2013 revelation that NSA agents had tapped Chancellor Angela Merkel's phone.


German daily "Süddeutsche Zeitung" reported the building was known to be home to a vast network of intelligence personnel including CIA agents, NSA spies, military secret service personnel, Department of Homeland Security employees and Secret Service employees. It reported the Americans had also established a dense network of outposts and shell companies in Frankfurt.


Andrea Widburg at American Thinker earlier reported that Scytl is a Barcelona-based company that provides electronic voting systems worldwide, many of which have proven vulnerable to electronic manipulation.  Scytl has (or had) Soros and Democrat party connections.  Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen’s Vulcan Capital has invested $40 million in Scytl.


Tonight we learned from our source that Bill Gates also owns stock in Scytl.


*From our source:* The US government, once they determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany. In order to get access to that server and have it available for use in a legal manner they had to have the State Department work in tandem with the Department of Justice. They had to request that the government of Germany cooperate in allowing this seizure of this server.

*
The appropriate documents required to affect that kind of seizure were put in place, signed off on, and it appears there was also US military support in this operation. The US military was not in the lead. But this helps explain why Esper was fired and Miller and Kash Patel were put in place — so that the military would not interfere with the operation in any way.*









						Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? -- Company Refutes Claims?
					

UPDATE: Scytl reportedly refuted the claims on Saturday morning. Then their website crashed. * * * * * * * * * * Earlier today Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted  elections data improperly through Spain, was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Note the important words of “altering the result or reported result of the election.” This is _exactly_ what Big Tech and the lying fake news media have done to America. More that merely a crime, it’s _treason_… and it fell right into the national emergency trap that Trump publicly announced in 2018 which now means all these corporations and organizations can have their assets seized literally overnight.
> 
> 
> In this video, Trump attorney Sidney Powell describes “staggering statistical evidence” and “staggering witness testimony” about the criminal election fraud that was carried out across America. *She adds, “If you want to talk about foreign election interference, we certainly have it now.” *Listen:
> ...


Completelyt worthless links.

Filled with unnamed sources or no sources at all. As you quoted they say it APPEARS the military was in support. Which means nothing happened.

All of which means the whole story is fyucking made up


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey, question mark avatar coward- THIS AIN'T A FUCKING THEORY- it's happening now whether you like it or not- the intellectual dishonesty of you (and many posters) is appalling, *deplorable* and sad-

And make no mistake- I ain't got a dog in this hunt- I DESPISE political hacks from *BOTH *sides of the Duopoly- I would be doing the same thing if the sainted Democrats were treated the same way.

As I say, I ain't got a dog in this hunt- if I died yesterday I have but 2 regrets in my life- 1), I ordered a guitar yesterday and it should be here this week- (2), I'm not a prolific, or prosaic, story teller-

Your cowardly way (not having the common courtesy of a PM explaining your intellectual dishonesty) makes you look bad, not me and when it is addressed (the forum change) it's avatar is a question mark, which is cowardly-


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 15, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Completelyt worthless links.
> 
> Filled with unnamed sources or no sources at all. As you quoted they say it APPEARS the military was in support. Which means nothing happened.
> 
> All of which means the whole story is fyucking made up


Uh-huh- no msm support- got it!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Hey, question mark avatar coward- THIS AIN'T A FUCKING THEORY- it's happening now whether you like it or not- the intellectual dishonesty of you (and many posters) is appalling, *deplorable* and sad-
> 
> And make no mistake- I ain't got a dog in this hunt- I DESPISE political hacks from *BOTH *sides of the Duopoly- I would be doing the same thing if the sainted Democrats were treated the same way.
> 
> ...


 You're right it is not a theory.

Theories can be tested.

This is a steaming pile of fiction and lies. IT IS NOT happening.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Completelyt worthless links.
> ...


No support period.

No witnesses no sources no nothing.

It is a silly pile of outright lies.

You should be less gullible


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 15, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No support period.
> 
> No witne4sses no sources no nothing.
> 
> ...


You should keep your opinion of what I should do to yourself- or somebody who cares what you feel- no msm support, idiot- it's not spoon fed so simple minded idiots, like yourself, will have to open your mind to accept politics has no saints and the msm is a joke full of bias and denial trying to pass their bullshit off as factual evidence-


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No support period.
> ...


Wrong.

You need a little advice on how to think. The fact is this is not about lack of MSM support it is about lack of support of any kind whatsoever.

It is an absolute fairy tale and you are gullible and naive and falling for it like any sap buying a bridge in brooklyn 

You need to grow up and learn to question things


----------



## verker (Nov 15, 2020)

You tell infact the army sized in Germany the US and German size? Last knowledge where in Poland 77,000 of Polish army size in 2019 or in 2016 !!!


----------



## Peace (Nov 15, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > First off if the raid did happen then Ana de Armas is in my bed, so give me a moment... Nope, just me and my two hands are here, so the raid is a joke...
> ...



I mean you have to be really delusional to think the U.S. Military would carry out a covert sting in Germany with Angela Merkel blessing...

She would rather be shot in that fake raid than ever allow something like that and for Trump to prove voter fraud?

Hell no!

If a sting were to happen it would have been done by Interpol and the German Government own agencies which is the proper way to do it and after reviewing the material then Germany could turn the information over if they deemed it was important to any ongoing investigation in the States...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did it only take 7 seconds to "hide" my new thread on page 11 of this thread where it's buried and fewer will see it?
> ...



Man...you can’t catch a break can you?

Nobody likes you, nobody believes you, nobody reads your links, and you’re largely seen as a joke by all posters.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 15, 2020)

Thunk said:


> If they have the dominion servers...they have EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> *4 more years...4 more years*



So when is the proof of what they found going to be presented to the public?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 15, 2020)

E="Zorro!, post: 25927074, member: 72034"]


JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > _Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election_ (Executive Order 13848)[120] – intended to enable automatic sanctions in response to election interference;[121][122] intelligence agencies are given 45 days after an election to assess any possible interference
> ...


No he couldn't.  And it's weird how no one else is picking up on this story.
[/QUOTE]
Pfft. Who the lame stream media ??? Ok any day now how about that ??


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 15, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > If they have the dominion servers...they have EVERYTHING!!!
> ...


After Trump is inaugurated in January...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 15, 2020)

verker said:


> You tell infact the army sized in Germany the US and German size? Last knowledge where in Poland 77,000 of Polish army size in 2019 or in 2016 !!!


Uh could you maybe rewrite your post..  Wow.


----------



## verker (Nov 15, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> > You tell infact the army sized in Germany the US and German size? Last knowledge where in Poland 77,000 of Polish army size in 2019 or in 2016 !!!
> ...



You is American or Canadian or British and didn't understand English what is wrong?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 15, 2020)

All I see here is a lot of swirling noise about a story that seems to have originated in a back alley, if Trump has something worth our trouble, it better be soon since Elections are certified in early December and electors convene December 19 for the official result.

Otherwise he needs to give it up, let the transition proceed.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Man...you can’t catch a break can you?
> 
> Nobody likes you, nobody believes you, nobody reads your links, and you’re largely seen as a joke by all posters.


Good compliment from a shill with zero sense of humor named candycorn....
FBI paperwork getting boring these days Twisted Sister ? Say hi to Lisa and Petey the janitor.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> All I see here is a lot of swirling noise about a story that seems to have originated in a back alley, if Trump has something worth our trouble, it better be soon since Elections are certified in early December and electors convene December 19 for the official result.
> 
> Otherwise he needs to give it up, let the transition proceed.


Not if it's going to the SCOTUS , Skippy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > All I see here is a lot of swirling noise about a story that seems to have originated in a back alley, if Trump has something worth our trouble, it better be soon since Elections are certified in early December and electors convene December 19 for the official result.
> ...


What do your posts have to do with the fictional story which this thread is about?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > All I see here is a lot of swirling noise about a story that seems to have originated in a back alley, if Trump has something worth our trouble, it better be soon since Elections are certified in early December and electors convene December 19 for the official result.
> ...



What is going to the SCOTUS?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> What is going to the SCOTUS?


There is tons of evidence of fraud in this election.
Pay attention from now on.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > What is going to the SCOTUS?
> ...



I am all over it at another forum, I am convinced of some fraud going on, but there are no hard numbers set to determine the extent of it. Electioneering has been going on for a while now, I saw it first hand in my state nearly 20 years ago.

So you don't know what is going to the SCOTUS after all, that clears it up.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

Don't underestimate Trump.
He was ready for everything this time.
See his JSOC team in the fourth car ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > What is going to the SCOTUS?
> ...


There may have been some small amounts of fraud on both sides at the local level. There probably is such small amounts of fraud in every natonal election.

There is no evidence of massive fraud which would overturn the results.

All of which is irrelevant becasuse this thread is not about election fraud in general but instead about the fictional claim of a raid by the military


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? -- Company Refutes Claims?
					

UPDATE: Scytl reportedly refuted the claims on Saturday morning. Then their website crashed. * * * * * * * * * * Earlier today Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted  elections data improperly through Spain, was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Not even a speck of evidence of Fraud.

This Ramsland guy keeps saying CAN and COULD.

He presents no evidence that any fraud or cheating took place he only warns that it COULD

Which is meaningless.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? -- Company Refutes Claims?
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Scytl reportedly refuted the claims on Saturday morning. Then their website crashed. * * * * * * * * * * Earlier today Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted  elections data improperly through Spain, was...
> ...


Already posted on this thread stop duplicating.

The fact is the story of this raid is a fairy tale. Even this article presents no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

Stop lying, Mod wannabe.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2020)

Is this idiot thread still going? 
WoW - Some just never tire of conspiracy theories that were debunked day before yesterday!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Stop lying, Mod wannabe.


I am not lying you are.

I stated fact, you are duplicating earlierr posts and the last one you posted had NO evidence of any kind.

They had unnamed sources which means NO sources.

It never happened and you know it now deal with it


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2020)

Thunk said:


> BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
> 
> 
> BOMBSHELL: The 2020 election took place under a Trump-declared
> ...



Your "bombshell" died day before yesterday. Let it rest in peace!


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 416590


Once again you have no evidence to back up the claim of this fictional raid.

Just as you failed to provide evidence of congtrolled demo on 911 and failed to provide evidence that anyone but Oswald killed JFK.

You keep recycling and duplicating old videos which have been massively debunked.

Like I told the other guy you need to stop being so gullible and naive.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Stop lying, Mod wannabe.



You need to calm down, your source isn't convincing.

I have looked through the many standard conservative blogs, NONE of them are talking about it.

How come?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2020)

/thread


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

The left's so desperate to get rid of Trump, they 
don't care how he goes.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> The left's so desperate to get rid of Trump, they
> don't care how he goes.


Maybe.

But there is still nothing to support the idiotic claim of a raid in Germany


----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 15, 2020)

Louie Gohmert on reports of Scytl server raid in Germany tied to Dominion Voting Systems
					

On Friday Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted elections data improperly through Spain, was raided by a large US ARMY force and their servers were seized in Frankfurt.… Read More Louie Gohmert on reports of Scytl...




					headlines360.news


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Louie Gohmert on reports of Scytl server raid in Germany tied to Dominion Voting Systems
> 
> 
> On Friday Rep. Louie Gohmert told Chris Salcedo on Newsmax that people on the ground in Germany report that Scytl, which hosted elections data improperly through Spain, was raided by a large US ARMY force and their servers were seized in Frankfurt.… Read More Louie Gohmert on reports of Scytl...
> ...


This has already been posted.

It is pure horseshit without a shred of evidence.

Gohmert offers no evidence whatsoever he cites " people on the ground " and a german " tweet " those are his only sources.

he has nothing and is full of shit just as you are.

There was no such raid


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 15, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Why do you keep posting shit which has nothing to do with the subject of this thread which is a fictional raid?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 15, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Louie Gohmert on reports of Scytl server raid in Germany tied to Dominion Voting Systems
> ...



Bitter clingers these Trumptards - There's a reason this turd was moved to Conspiracy Theories


----------



## Flopper (Nov 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > _Imposing Certain Sanctions in the Event of Foreign Interference in a United States Election_ (Executive Order 13848)[120] – intended to enable automatic sanctions in response to election interference;[121][122] intelligence agencies are given 45 days after an election to assess any possible interference
> ...


This is what I love about conspiracy theories, they are constantly changing so when accusations begin to sound too unbelievable, someone is there to change it.  It's not Scytl anymore but Dominion. The Army isn't behind the raid but the CIA. And Frankfort becomes somewhere in Germany. Where will it go next?  Frankly I don't give shit.   I think I'll try Star Trek today, it's more believable.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 18, 2020)

Any word on whats taking so long for the Army to bring fourth the evidence they seized?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 18, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Any word on whats taking so long for the Army to bring fourth the evidence they seized?


bavarian guerilla forces have attacked the convoy on the A9 with pretzelbombs and weissbier. sources say that the evidence was destroyed in the brazen attack.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 18, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Any word on whats taking so long for the Army to bring fourth the evidence they seized?


As with many conspiracy theories, this one has different permutations and explanations. But the basic idea of the most extreme belief around this theory is this: The US Army or maybe the intelligence community raided (there was no raid) the Frankfurt, Germany offices of a company (that has no Frankfurt offices) that tallies all votes in US elections (it does not do any tallying of votes, much less conduct any official tally of all votes in the US, which no single company does).

Data on a server seized in that raid (no server was seized, there was no raid) showed that votes were switched (they weren't) and that Trump had secured a massive landslide of 410 Electoral College votes, winning California (which hasn't gone for a Republican since 1988 and which Hillary Clinton won by 30 percentage points in 2016) and Rhode Island (which has gone for a Republican only once since 1976) but somehow not Colorado (which was considered a swing state as recently as 2008).

Conspiracy Theories grow and change just like a story told to friend, who tells it to someone else, who tells it again, etc,.... With each telling the story changes as new bits of disinformation are added.

Conspiracy theories might be entertaining but they can also be dangerous. Sadly, what often starts off as a bit of fun can turn sour quite quickly.  The fact that many people accept what they see in the media as truth can lead to disastrous results.
Company debunks conspiracy theory that its server showed a landslide for Trump


----------



## candycorn (Nov 18, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on whats taking so long for the Army to bring fourth the evidence they seized?
> ...



Its a shame that if you step on the wrong landmine here, you get your posting privileges taken away but when you post clearly false stories...absolutely nothing happens to you thus encouraging you to post more false stories.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 19, 2020)

So much for "conspiracy theories"...

Today at the presser sydney Powell confirmed that "computer hardware" was confiscated from a place in germany. 

She said what she didn't know is who got the servers....the good guys or the bad guys.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 19, 2020)

Thunk said:


> So much for "conspiracy theories"...
> 
> Today at the presser sydney Powell confirmed that "computer hardware" was confiscated from a place in germany.
> 
> She said what she didn't know is who got the servers....the good guys or the bad guys.











						Sidney Powell Releases the Voter Fraud Kraken On Media to Their Faces
					

Buckle up, folks. The media are going to lose their minds.




					rumble.com


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2020)

So my friends, this thread  that  we posted on Saturday, is not a conspiracy theory after all. 

The amazing Sydney Powell  just confirmed that the alleged Dominion servers  in Germany were  indeed confiscated. 

I love it when the truth always comes out!


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2020)

There it is in black and white:





*During the press conference on Thursday Attorney Sidney Powell weighed in on the Dominion-Smartmatic servers that were reportedly confiscated in Germany.*



> *Reporter Emerald Robinson:* There were reports that a piece of hardware possibly a server was picked up in Germany. Is that true and is it related to this?
> *Attorney Sidney Powell: *That is true. It is somehow related to this. But I do not know if good guys got it or bad guys got it,


----------



## Thunk (Nov 19, 2020)

I STRONGLY suggest that everybody watch todays presser! 

You can hear it in rudys voice and monsterously HUGE this is.  I thought sydney was going to start crying. Her voice cracked at the end of her statement.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 19, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


They just need to be moved to a conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Disagree.

when it’s habitually done during a worldwide pandemic, sanctioning the repeat offender is necessary.

when it’s done to undermine a national election, it’s valid as well


----------



## candycorn (Nov 19, 2020)

skye said:


> There it is in black and white:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did she mention the US Army raid in Germany?  If not...why not?


----------



## jackflash (Nov 19, 2020)

Thunk said:


> If they have the dominion servers...they have EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> *4 more years...4 more years*


There's gonna be a lot of people trapped in the ole humiliation booth before this one is over for sure! Then the penalties start like heaven is just a twenty year sentance away(sung by the Kendalls)!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Care4all (Nov 19, 2020)

We, the people, by majority, voted for Joe Biden in Way Way more States than needed to surpass the 270 electoral votes needed.  President Trump lost, by a LANDSLIDE, in the popular, and electoral college contests.

We won't let Trump cheat, lie, and steal the election from whom, we the people, voted for.... Biden.

We, by majority, FIRED Donald Trump.

Stop the steal alright, stop Trump' s CHEATING and trying to STEAL the election, from the American People.


SHAME ON ALL OF YOU for being so crooked, like your cult leader....and not willing to stand up for the TRUTH, and for democracy and for our democratic Republic.... we the people pick our leaders and representatives, through our VOTE, it's the only power we have, in our system.....  to STEAL it from us, is the end of our Nation.


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2020)

LOL   ^^^^


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 19, 2020)

skye said:


> There it is in black and white:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she doesn't know who got it, how does she know what it is/what's on it?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 19, 2020)

skye said:


> There it is in black and white:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stepford...please explain..

You said the US Army raided it.

Are they the "bad guys" in this silly assed scenario you guys have dreamed up?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I agree.  It appears that this thread was moved to the conspiracy theory forum. Anytime a member is considering posting a story that is way out in left field, they should seek corroboration from trusted sources before posting.  If there is none or the facts are disputed by reputable sources it should be posted under conspiracy theories and not left to the moderators to investigate it and move it.  The ideal situation is to have discussions about what we believe to be factual information.  Conspiracy theories can be fun to discuss but they should be labeled for what they are.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Still doesn't solve the problem of the posters who try to pass off nonsense as actual occurrences.  If there are no sanctions...they simply keep doing it.


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 20, 2020)

The appropriate documents required to affect that kind of seizure were put in place, signed off on, and it appears there was also US military support in this operation. The US military was not in the lead. But this helps explain why Esper was fired and Miller and Kash Patel were put in place — so that the military would not interfere with the operation in any way.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> The appropriate documents required to affect that kind of seizure were put in place, signed off on, and it appears there was also US military support in this operation. The US military was not in the lead. But this helps explain why Esper was fired and Miller and Kash Patel were put in place — so that the military would not interfere with the operation in any way.


WHat documents are those?

Where are they?

There was no raid with or without military support.


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 20, 2020)

The US government, once they determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Nov 20, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


What is the U.S miltary doing conducting raids of private companies in other countries? Isn't the the job of local civilian  authorities if warranted.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> The US government, once they determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany.


 THere is no evidence of vote switching.

There is no evidence that there was such a server in Germany.

Where are the documents you cited?

There was no raid


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> ...


Please. Inserting pemises here is not permissable !


----------



## Ben Thomson (Nov 20, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Commneting on a p


Likkmee said:


> Ben Thomson said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Asking a question about a comment made by an OP is not permissible?


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Thomson said:
> ...


I thought you referred to pemises..... Bad keys....


----------



## Thunk (Nov 20, 2020)

Sidney powell said she "*is hearing*" that *WE* got the servers in germany. 

Not exactly confirmation....but I'll take any good news I can get!


----------



## Flopper (Nov 20, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


IMHO, the best way for a member to handle these types of threads that are not in the conspiracy theory forum, is to ignore them. Most people post and create threads because they want replies, either a civil discussion or an argument.  So if you want to discourage bad posts ignore them.  Replying only encourages the bad behavior.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 20, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > The US government, once they determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany.
> ...



But a guy heard from another guy who heard about a tweet!

Now you're saying that's not conclusive and irrefutable? 

Say it ain't so!


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2020)

She repeated  it again today

I not only like but trust Sidney! you go lady!


"Trump attorney Sidney Powell told radio host Glenn Beck Friday that she has heard that “our forces” confiscated the server of an electronic voting system company in Germany with alleged ties to the president’s voter fraud accusations."



20/11/2020


			Powell: servers were 'confiscated' from electronic voting company 'in Germany,' and 'it was our forces that got' them


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2020)

skye said:


> She repeated  it again today
> 
> I not only like but trust Sidney! you go lady!
> 
> ...


She " heard "

And still not a speck of evidence for this fairy tale


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2020)

skye said:


> She repeated  it again today
> 
> I not only like but trust Sidney! you go lady!
> 
> ...


Powell is an fool without a shred of decency and cannot produce any evidence of any kind.

the raid is a proven fairy tale which never happened


----------



## Billiejeens (Nov 20, 2020)

Still Chess versus Checkers.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2020)

skye said:


> She repeated  it again today
> 
> I not only like but trust Sidney! you go lady!
> 
> ...



There is no evidence of any kind to support the fairy trale of this raid and powell is a liar of low reputation.

those are absolute facts


----------



## Ben Thomson (Nov 20, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > The US government, once they determined that this Dominion server was involved in switching votes, then the intelligence community began a search for the server and discovered that the server was in Germany.
> ...


That's the impression I got too. Whole story seems implausible. U.S military conducting raids on private busineses in other countries?. Why the hell would they be involving themselves in civil matters in Germany. Are they even allowed to do that?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...


No


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 20, 2020)

skye said:


> She repeated  it again today
> 
> I not only like but trust Sidney! you go lady!
> 
> ...


When you have important evidence about the US voting system, evidence of massive fraud, where do you go with it? Glenn Beck, of course!


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > She repeated  it again today
> ...




Wakey!

Sidney didn't show any evidence......that will wait for the courts. 

She just expressed her opinion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 20, 2020)

skye said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


There is no evidence.

The story is preposterous and she stated an assertion not just her opinion.

She is full of shit


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



She is not full of shit. Don't project your own characteristics to others.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Care4all said:


> We, the people, by majority, voted for Joe Biden in Way Way more States than needed to surpass the 270 electoral votes needed.  President Trump lost, by a LANDSLIDE, in the popular, and electoral college contests.
> 
> We won't let Trump cheat, lie, and steal the election from whom, we the people, voted for.... Biden.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of bullcrap, but hey you keep fooling yourself, and you keep following after a nut case like Briben for president who is placing this nation into a very dangerous situation. One that could lead to civil war very easily, but you are just to lost to truly understand this. Already the Briben is making idiotic statements that is giving a preview of the authoritarian state he wants, and how he wants to use taxes and regulations to usher in his new socialist run wealth redistribution state, otherwise that favors certain people's while oppressing the majority. Like Trump said, "this nation will never be a socialist nation", so what part of that statement does the left not understand ?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > She repeated  it again today
> ...


Call it what you want, but in any investigation's that are on going, some things aren't permissible to disclose fully until the investigation is complete. The left wants information prior to in hopes to begin rebuttals, and to use possible tactics of intimidation, and then harrasment of the individuals involved, all in order to quite them or shut them down.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 20, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > She repeated  it again today
> ...


Hell of a lot better than going to CNN or any other leftist controlled media outlets that's for sure.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2020)

Flopper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I disagree but will leave it at that.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 20, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Still Chess versus Checkers.



You've lost both matches.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 21, 2020)

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


she is full of shut and that is simple fact.

She is a liar and this raid did not fucking happen


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


There was no raid that much we know.

Trumps challenges in court are being tossed out and battled aside left and right 

There is no evidence of significant nationwide fraud


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 21, 2020)

That explains why Esper was fired on the 9th. The Good Guys are finally in charge


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



CNN may have become partisan crap since Trump was elected, but we're still talking about Glenn Beck here.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2020)

skye said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I guess they are just waiting for the right moment to disclose this evidence...

And I guess they won't be using the evidence from the raid, since according to her own words (which you posted), she doesn't even know who has it.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Of course she would say that she doesn't know who has it... Wouldn't you do the same in the current environment ??


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


No.

I or anyone else would have screamed at the top of my lungs what the evidence is and who has it.

All she did was repeat a debunked bit of fiction.

SHe is a liar and full of shit


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 21, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Ok, and you say that without evidence of her being a liar, yet you make your choices based on having no evidence to contridict her claim's. Doesn't that make you feel a fool ?? Why not let the investigation play out, and stop saying someone is a liar when you don't know that to be true ?? Come onnn mannnnnn...


----------



## dblack (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


She's the one making the claims. It's on her to provide the evidence. And we're going to need more than "affidavits" from random yahoos.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 21, 2020)

dblack said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Not to you she doesn't have to provide the evidence, nor to any of the Yahoo's in the media either.  Yet you all want to yell liar, liar without even knowing the evidence or the case in which they have against the contested state's or against the entire process.


----------



## dblack (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I didn't "yell liar". But I don't believe her. Because she's presented no evidence. Trump's medicine show just sounds like sore losers making up excuses.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


There is massive evidence of her being a liar.

This raid did not happen.

That is proven and inarguable and she is a liar who is full of shit.

Grow up and deal with,


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Nov 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


There is nothing wrong with Trump contesting the election.  However, there is a lot wrong with a president declaring over and over that the election is fraudulent and rigged without showing any proof, just actuations.  The 30 plus law suites have not produced a shred of evidence of the systemic voter fraud he has claimed.

Trump's latest lost in Pennsylvania got a real rebuke from the judge. In his ruling, Judge Brann concluded the lawsuit was marred by “strained legal arguments without merit and speculative accusations…unsupported by evidence.  "In the United States of America, this cannot justify the disenfranchisement of a single voter, let alone all the voters of its sixth most populated state. Our people, laws, and institutions demand more.”  The judge asked Giuliani, "Do you actually expect me to disenfranchise thousands of voters based your accusations and suppositions?   Giuliani lowered and shock his head and said, "No"









						‘This is simply not how the Constitution works’: Federal judge eviscerates Trump lawsuit
					

The judge issued a withering opinion in his dismissal of the suit that Rudy Giuliani turned up to argue in a small Pennsylvania city this week.




					www.politico.com


----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2020)

This thread not conspiracy at all....it did happen.

anyway....here is General Flynn's first interview after his pardon along with  Lt General Thomas McInerney 


*REPORT: Lt Gen McInerney Reports US Special Forces Attacked CIA Server Farm In Germany In Server Seizure Operation, 5 Soldiers Killed, Servers Secured*


November 28, 2020




__





						WVW-TV Exclusive: Lt. General Michael Flynn's First Interview Since President Trump's Pardon | Worldview Weekend Broadcast Network
					






					www.worldviewweekend.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 28, 2020)

skye said:


> This thread not conspiracy at all....it did happen.
> 
> anyway....here is General Flynn's first interview after his pardon along with  Lt General Thomas McInerney
> 
> ...


It did not happen.

No evidence given and the claim is absurd. Flynn and Mcinerney only repeated the story they did not offer any evidence.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

skye said:


> This thread not conspiracy at all....it did happen.
> 
> anyway....here is General Flynn's first interview after his pardon along with  Lt General Thomas McInerney
> 
> ...



I read that. There's a whole lot of "WTF?" when you hear something like that.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Nov 29, 2020)

This is wild if true 









						REPORT: Lt Gen McInerney Reports US Special Forces Attacked CIA Server Farm In Germany In Server Seizure Operation, 5 Soldiers Killed, Servers Secured - CD Media
					

REPORT: Lt Gen McInerney Reports US Special Forces Attacked CIA Server Farm In Germany In Server Seizure Operation, 5 Soldiers Killed, Servers Secured.




					creativedestructionmedia.com


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







Calm down Francis, you're hyperventilating.  There actually is evidence the raid happened.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


then why do none of you post it ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


There is no evidence

You would have posted it by now

It never happened and you fell for a stupid fairy tale like a weak little sap


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







Because all I have is second hand from people in the Spec Ops community.  And as for falling for crap like a sap, look in the mirror, dude.  You were spouting Trump russia collusion with no evidence at all.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Then you have no evidence and There is none.

You are also claiming out right lies

I never believed the allegations of collusion and consistently opposed those allegations

I fucking dare you to find one post from me claiming there was collusion and until you do YOU are the only gullible sap here and there is no fucking evidence of this raid

In fact you do not have a second hand rumor from anyone in the spec ops community, You do not even know anyone in that community. The closest you ever came to that community was playing video games


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Link to the solid proof that she's a liar.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


There was no raid .

She claimed there was one = liar


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







Ummm, no video games for me, and yes, two Green Beret colonels (retired) are close friends.  Add to that a couple of Delta guys, a 160th pilot, and several force recon Marines, and yeah, I have a pretty extensive network of operators who are close friends.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Bullshit

You do not know anyone even remotely connected to that community

Little bullshit claims like that abound on the internet but you are a zit faced kid who plays video games and never met anyone in civil air patrol much less spec ops

Try selling lies somewhere else junior


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2020)

hilarious troll branch


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 29, 2020)

skye said:


> This thread not conspiracy at all....it did happen.
> 
> anyway....here is General Flynn's first interview after his pardon along with  Lt General Thomas McInerney
> 
> ...



Biden and the dems working with China and Iran to undermine US elections.

Interesting


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This thread not conspiracy at all....it did happen.
> ...


Yes many stupid and baseless conspiracy theories can be interesting


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


For a zit faced kid, he sure makes alot more sense when speaking than does all the leftist adults here. Fact.


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden and the dems working with China and Iran to undermine US elections.
> 
> Interesting



Don't forget Hugo Chavez's ghost!  rofl


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Yes, interesting because some do come true. That's when the leftist whining and excuses start.lol


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


How does it make sense to claim there is evidence but I can't post it?


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > This thread not conspiracy at all....it did happen.
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


It is reasonable that out of the tens of thousands of conspiracy theories dreamed up over time a small number may have been true 

However all of the major ones have been disproven .

The typical conspiracy theory does not come true


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Most evidence is known by the preponderance of it when spoken by a majority of citizen's once the ole "cat gets out of the bag" so to speak. Then of course the scrambling to cover up the evidence is then implemented big time by those trying to hide it, thus revealing the motives of most leftist when the evidence begins hurting their chances in an election as we've seen.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Wrong

There simply is no evidence 

Just like any other conspiracy theory

If anyone says there is evidence then the  burden is on that person to show it otherwise that person is a liar


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Go back in their and write 1000 times on the chalk board "there is no evidence" says your handlers to you, and then come back all refreshed for the battle rounds. Rotflmbo.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Rather than having me repeat there is no evidence, post some evidence.

Until You do there is none


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Does anyone really trust the CIA? Remember that "operative" who was reportedly to have been killed in Somalia a couple days ago?

CIA Officer Killed in Somalia: US Media

He died in Germany. O)f course the official report released was that he didn't succumb to his wounds until after he was transported to Germany...

"One of the people familiar with the attack said Goodboe was flown to Germany, where the U.S. has a military hospital, and later died of his injuries."

CIA Contractor Dies in Secret U.S. War in Somalia

If anyone knows about "plausible deniability", it would be the CIA.  The CIA operative was 54 years old. Are we really going to believe a 54 year old CIA agent is still dangerous stuff in a field like Somalia?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Does anyone really trust the CIA? Remember that "operative" who was reportedly to have been killed in Somalia a couple days ago?
> 
> CIA Officer Killed in Somalia: US Media
> 
> ...


Why is it implausible that he died of his injuries after being taken to the hospital ?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone really trust the CIA? Remember that "operative" who was reportedly to have been killed in Somalia a couple days ago?
> ...



Do you know that for a fact? You seem to be pretty darned adamant about disputing the entire server farm story, and yet you haven't provided a single link or any other information to prove otherwise.


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


We could post evidence 2000 times a day, and you would still claim no evidence. Fact.

I watch the news, and to think that they would jeopardize their credibility to just fake it in hopes to make it is preposterous.

Now for the leftist news, well they are excluded from the comment above.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


No I do not know it for a fact I asked why you think it is implausible that someone died of injuries at the hospital

The Burden is not on me to prove it did not happen. The burden is on all the knuckelheads who claim it did happen to provide evidence. No one can, no one will and the story is a fairy tale. It has been weeks now and not even a microscopic SPECK of evidence,

For someone using the avatar J Galt you are WOEFULLY ignorant of logic.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Wrong

I have asked 1000 times and no one has posted any.'

Much like the JFK assassination or the 911 attacks or the lunar landing none of you conspiracy theorists is able to produce evidence.


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> We could post evidence 2000 times a day, and you would still claim no evidence. Fact.



It's not that we claim there is no evidence.

It's that the court says there is no evidence.  

It's that Trump's own lawyers say there is no evidence.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Aside from your wordy rants, you still haven't produced one speck of evidence to substantiate that the story about the server farms in Germany, is untrue.

Video: Lt Gen McInerney Claims It Was Delta Forces Who Actually Raided A CIA Server Farm In Frankfurt To Seize Dominion Servers – 5 Soldiers Killed, Servers Secured

Video: Lt Gen McInerney Claims It Was Delta Forces Who Actually Raided A CIA Server Farm In Frankfurt To Seize Dominion Servers - 5 Soldiers Killed, Servers Secured | Red State Nation

Affidavit of Dr Navid Keshavarz-Nia Phd | Defense Intelligence Agency | National Security Agency


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

See how closed-minded liberals are, folks? They ate up Hillary's stories of how "Macedonian content farmers" and "Russian internet trolls" cost her the 2016 election. They even eagerly-awaited the video of the Russian prostitutes Trump hired, in order to urinate on a bed Obama slept on.

And yet when something happens that doesn't support their little narrative, it's just a "conspiracy theory."

Right.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Once again. The burden is not on me to prove it untrue.

The burden is on you to prove it did.

I do not need any evidence whatsoeevr you do anbd you STILL have NOTHING.

Seriously you are no objectivist Rand would laugh at you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> See how closed-minded liberals are, folks? They ate up Hillary's stories of how "Macedonian content farmers" and "Russian internet trolls" cost her the 2016 election. They even eagerly-awaited the video of the Russian prostitutes Trump hired, in order to urinate on a bed Obama slept on.
> 
> And yet when something happens that doesn't support their little narrative, it's just a "conspiracy theory."
> 
> Right.


Wrong.

You are more of a leftist here and liuke all progressives a very ignorant one.

Her stories were conspirascy theorties as well.

Yours are here and now and absolute fucking fiction


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You've produced no evidence to discredit the story. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The story is not credible in any way.

There is no evidence to support it.

The story is a lie and that is fact you cannot produce evidence to dispute


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Regardless what you think you know, more details will be posted in this thread as they are made known.

So GFY.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


It is hat I know and what you CANNOT dispiute with evidence.

No details are known or posted yet despite days of waiting.

Read this carefully boy. YOU will never produce evidence of any fucking kind.

Until you do you are posting outright lies


----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





If you think that you know more than General Flynn and General McInerney........then there is something seriously wrong with you! 

And if you think that repeating yourself like a broken record will make people believe you more than the two Generals .....then you belong in a mental asylum  along  with Joe Byeden.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...








Says the idiot with nazi in his name.  And yes, my claims are truthful.  Rude doofus, such as yourself, are the basement dwellers.  I can actually prove what I say (and have on this very Board).  You can't.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> See how closed-minded liberals are, folks? They ate up Hillary's stories of how "Macedonian content farmers" and "Russian internet trolls" cost her the 2016 election. They even eagerly-awaited the video of the Russian prostitutes Trump hired, in order to urinate on a bed Obama slept on.
> 
> And yet when something happens that doesn't support their little narrative, it's just a "conspiracy theory."
> 
> Right.








He ain't a liberal.   He's a self proclaimed nazi.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



They have no evidence.

You have no evidence.

I could care less what fools believe. To believe this story is to prove one is a drooling fool.

Cough up some evidence or STFU


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You are a wannabe and are lying

You cannot prove it and I already HAVE.

There was no fucking raid suck on it and weep because that is an absolute fact


----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




.....and you know NO MORE than the two Generals.

End of story.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Seig Heil, dude. Say, do you have one of those spiffy uniforms with the fancy swastikas and stuff on it? Is it black or brown? Can I borrow it next Halloween?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

skye said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Wrong.

I do in fact and they are liars with no fucking evidence

The raid never happened that is the end of the story


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Still no shred of evidence that it didn't happen?

You are dismissed, little one.


----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You sound like a broken record.....but you know what? I can sound like that too!


You know NO MORE than the two Generals!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Got evidence or are you too busy licking Stalin's boots?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Still ignoring logic you little fool?
TRhe burden is never on the one stating the negative it is on you stating the affirmative.

Ity is strictly on you to provide evidence it happened and you cannot post any.

You never will because like any conspiracy theory sap you are gullible and repeating a lie.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Exactly, the story wasn't written or produced by us, yet he claims we should give him evidence that it's true or not... Rotflmbo.  How about he goes and gets the evidence to debunk the story, and make us feel bad that we supported it if it isn't true.


----------



## Toro (Nov 29, 2020)

Is this retarded shit still going on?  

lol

Total fiction.

Biden will be sworn in as President, swamp of crazy dudes!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You are repeating it and claiming it as truth.

It is on you to provide evidence you cannot post any and never will.

Without evidence it IS debunked by it's own absurdity like any tabloid article.


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







The only thing you have proved is you are a nazi.  Not much of a claim.  There are lots of them.  The weak minded, such as yourself, embrace fascism because thinking is hard for you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Well that is an outright lie from you.

I have stated nothing even remotely nazi like.

Here is a clue for you little guy intelligent thibking is not supporistion and speculation about what you wish were true. It is based on evidence and you have none.

And you are a coward and liar to call someone a nazi


----------



## JGalt (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Actually you are, more so than you know.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You are a liar.

You cannot cite any post from me which is remotely nazi like.

Cite such a post or you are proven a coward and liar


----------



## hadit (Nov 29, 2020)

candycorn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Maybe if everyone wasn't so busy looking the other way on every story that inconveniently doesn't match the narrative...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 29, 2020)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Even the germans


----------



## westwall (Nov 29, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...






You are a self proclaimed nazi.  Like I said, you aren't too bright.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2020)

hadit said:


> Maybe if everyone wasn't so busy looking the other way on every story that inconveniently doesn't match the narrative...


Do you believe that US forces raided a location in another nation 2 weeks ago and Germany hasn't said one thing about it?  Really?

This from 11/13. 




__





						The US Military Has Raided And Seized Servers In Germany, Tied To The Dominion Election System
					

I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more  :mm:  The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.    November 13, 2020...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


That's another lie I have never said any such thing


----------



## badbob85037 (Nov 30, 2020)

skye said:


> If for  some of you   it's too complicated to understand....so be it.
> 
> But it's true


When it's all said and done Trump will be taking the oath  of office and biden will never be able to break the oath again. A DIRTY CRIMINAL RAN THE ELECTION IN aRIZONA AND i knew whenshe declared biden the winner before half the votes were counted it was a fraud ASK ANYONE FROM


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...










Ummmmm, it's in YOUR name, dumbass.

You're not very self aware, are you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


It is a name from a sit com on tv you lying fool 

You are dishonest a coward and stupid but even you should know who Seinfeld iss


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...









Yes, I know.  And you CHOSE it.  Only a nazi, or a troll would choose that for a name.  Regardless of which one of those you are, you ARE one of them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Wrong dumbass the character is not a nazi and the name does not signify a nazi.

You are a liar


----------



## Thunk (Nov 30, 2020)

There was a firefight between the CIA and US special Op's over those servers in frankfurt. 

Americans died on both sides. 

Ronnie Scales
@rscales70. 21h


Replying to @MajorPatriot @SidneyPowell1
Those 5 brave soldiers who sacrificed their lives in Frankfurt Germany for the servers lives will not be in vain! God bless these soldiers and their families. God bless America!





__





						Five US soldiers killed in raid on CIA server farm in Frankfurt |
					





					tapnewswire.com
				




=====================================

 interview with General Flynn & General  McInerney (43 minute mark) 





__





						WVW-TV Exclusive: Lt. General Michael Flynn's First Interview Since President Trump's Pardon | Worldview Weekend Broadcast Network
					






					www.worldviewweekend.com


----------



## Thunk (Nov 30, 2020)

If CIA and US special op's are shooting at each other...where is our country at? 

We are truly on the brink.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> There was a firefight between the CIA and US special Op's over those servers in frankfurt.
> 
> Americans died on both sides.
> 
> ...


Long since debunked.

It never happened


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> If CIA and US special op's are shooting at each other...where is our country at?
> 
> We are truly on the brink.


Except they are not 

That whole story is steaming fiction


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...










Silence is violence silly boi.  YOU chose a name with nazi in it.  That makes you a troll, or a nazi.  

You choose.

Personally I think you are both.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> There was a firefight between the CIA and US special Op's over those servers in frankfurt.
> 
> Americans died on both sides.
> 
> ...



Do any of the soldiers have names?


----------



## Flopper (Nov 30, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


The only proof needed is to look at the Dominion Voting System in Georgia. They produce a paper ballot for every vote cast on their machines. Those ballots can be and were used in a hand recount and a machine recount in Georgia which proved the accuracy and safety of the system.  Claims about servers in Germany are completely irrelevant because the machines are not connected to the internet when votes are being casted. Once the a person votes, the paper ballot is created and that can not be changed without invalidating the ballot.

Before every major election, ballots are test run to assure the accuracy of the system.  After the system is tested and certified, no changes to the hardware or software is made without rerunning the test.  This is done not just in Georgia but across the country.  Contrary to claims by Trump and his minions, state boards of election in every state go to extraordinary means and cost to insure that elections are fair and honest. They are well aware that with every election the trust in our electoral system is at stake.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 30, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > If for  some of you   it's too complicated to understand....so be it.
> ...


Who is she and when did she declare Biden the winner?


----------



## Thunk (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Long since debunked.
> 
> It never happened



Link?


----------



## Thunk (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Except they are not
> 
> That whole story is steaming fiction



Provide a link or admit you're talking out of your asshole again.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Do any of the soldiers have names?



Ever hear of gina haspel? 

Nobody has seen her since the 10th...rumor has it she's dead (or arrested).  But that's rumor.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


CHoosing a comedy character for an avatar means neither 

You are a liar and you never think


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Long since debunked.
> ...



There are no links to made up stories


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Except they are not
> ...


I am stating fact you uneducated gas bag.

It is a fictional story now grow the fuck up and stop being so gullible


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the soldiers have names?
> ...


So is the entire fictitious story

There was no such raid.

The burden is on you and other saps who believe it to provide evidence


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...








Sure it does.  Avatars are chosen for a reason.   They represent what YOU are.

YOU are a nazi troll.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


No it does not you are no authority on the subject and in fact are a liar.


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







You love to toss that word around as if it means anything coming from the likes of you.

And yes, avatars are representative of who you are.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


SWrong liar

Avatars are fake representations to show the opposite so no one does know your identity

And the word is accurate in describing YOU whereas tyou cannot cite a lie from me


----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2020)

A huge leftist meltdown on the way soon.


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...








You are a sock puppet.  Thus you are by definition,  a lie.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Angelo said:


> A huge leftist meltdown on the way soon.View attachment 423515


you finally found some evidence?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 30, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...











						False reports claim election servers were seized in Germany
					

CLAIM: The U.S. Army raided the Frankfurt office of the Spanish election software company Scytl to seize servers that had evidence of voting irregularities in the Nov. 3 U.S. election.   AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. Both the Army and Scytl told The Associated Press the claim is not true. Furthermore...




					apnews.com
				




No sensible person believes the US Military is allowed to conduct raids in Germany


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You cannot cite a lie from me but I have proven you to be a coward and liar

And you know it


----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## candycorn (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the soldiers have names?
> ...



So you think she was in on the raid?  Is that the story now?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 30, 2020)

Angelo said:


>



Speaking to Fox News last week, Dominion spokesman Michael Steel said the alleged switching of votes from Mr Trump to Mr Biden could not have occurred because it was “physically impossible”.

“Look, when a voter votes on a Dominion machine, they fill out a ballot on a touch screen,” Mr Steel said. “They are given a printed copy which they then give to a local election official for safekeeping. If any electronic interference had taken place, the tally reported electronically would not match the printed ballots, and in every case where we’ve looked at – in Georgia, all across the country – the printed ballot, the gold standard in election security, has matched the electronic tally.”









						Georgia court backflips on voting machine ‘wiping’
					

Lawyers fighting to overturn Georgia’s election results have hailed a victory, with a federal judge granting a temporary injunction late on Sunday night to prevent voting machines being wiped pending possible “forensic inspection”.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## deanrd (Nov 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You don't believe there was a raid, do you?

Everyone knows the US Military can't do raids in Germany, a sovereign country and an ally.









						False reports claim election servers were seized in Germany
					

CLAIM: The U.S. Army raided the Frankfurt office of the Spanish election software company Scytl to seize servers that had evidence of voting irregularities in the Nov. 3 U.S. election.   AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. Both the Army and Scytl told The Associated Press the claim is not true. Furthermore...




					apnews.com


----------



## candycorn (Nov 30, 2020)

deanrd said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...



<sarcasm>

Of course there was a raid.  Gina Haspel lead it personally....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

deanrd said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


A few might really believe it.

But I think those who keep defending the story are just saps who fell for it at first and then got caught in a trap of their own making when the story fell apart.

From the very beginning it was pointed out that the story was ludicrous. Such a raid would be an act of war and no commander would obey such an order. The Germans would have screamed bloody murder and possibly mobilized in response. The other NATO nations such as the UK would have taken some sort of actions to sanction it such as holding an emergency vote to throw the USA out of NATO.

When pressed for details and evidence no one can produce anything except a tweet or two and a comment from a couple of washed up discredited military has beens.

But they still cling to it because it is part of the desperate spin about the election being stolen despite any evidence to support the claim


----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Speaking to Fox News last week, Dominion spokesman Michael Steel said the alleged switching of votes from Mr Trump to Mr Biden could not have occurred because it was “physically impossible”.


DEbunked today 










						LIVE: Trump Lawyers and Members of Arizona State Legislature Hold Hearing on Election Integrity
					

Members of the Arizona State Legislature held an election integrity hearing on Nov. 30 with President Donald Trump’s ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Eyepublius (Nov 30, 2020)

100% absolutely bogus horse sh*t forum story. */s/ DOD entire staff*

Now, how you gonna put the sh*t back in the horse????


----------



## the other mike (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Eyepublius (Nov 30, 2020)

Angelo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking to Fox News last week, Dominion spokesman Michael Steel said the alleged switching of votes from Mr Trump to Mr Biden could not have occurred because it was “physically impossible”.
> ...



*Epoch times* ... about as bogus and crazy and wild conspiracy nitwork as any.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Angelo said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking to Fox News last week, Dominion spokesman Michael Steel said the alleged switching of votes from Mr Trump to Mr Biden could not have occurred because it was “physically impossible”.
> ...


Never debunked


----------



## beagle9 (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Your support for the Democrats says all that needs to be said.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


I have never supported them 

ANd no that is not all which needs to be said. Support for the democrats OR republicans does not constitute evidence that one is a nazi

So cite a statement from me which defends naziism or it proves you are a liar


----------



## Eyepublius (Nov 30, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Dominion machines are safe and secure and have been for years.

*Their home site >>>*


----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



How about your discussion board handle, for one? Do do advocate denying Jews their soup or something?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Watch Seinfeld then come back


----------



## westwall (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...







A friend of mine was in one of the better Seinfeld story arcs, trust me, I know more about the show than you ever will.


----------



## Thunk (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There are no links to made up stories



You're the fool who said it was debunked...debunked by whom??? 

Snopes?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I lol'ed, out loud at this, "Dominion spokesman Michael Steel"

Funny stuff, Loon!


----------



## justinacolmena (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> You're the fool who said it was debunked...debunked by whom???


Debunked? What do you mean by that? Thrown out of the Army barracks with a rank of Private? Because someone in the middle management ranks of commissioned and non-commissioned officers with political power on the left is arranging dishonorable discharges on demand for pay. It's just another part of the Democrats' usual arsenal of life-ruining tricks, pranks, and practical jokes.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > There are no links to made up stories
> ...


By the absurdity of the story and the absolute lack of corroborating evidence

Just like this story


----------



## justinacolmena (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> corroborating evidence


False testimony, in other words.

_>>>So when they were put asunder one from another, he called one of them, and said unto him, O thou that art waxen old in wickedness, now thy sins which thou hast committed aforetime are come to light. For thou hast pronounced false judgment and hast condemned the innocent and hast let the guilty go free; albeit the Lord saith, The innocent and righteous shalt thou not slay. Now then, if thou hast seen her, tell me, *Under what tree sawest thou them companying together? Who answered, Under a mastick tree.* And Daniel said, Very well; thou hast lied against thine own head; for even now the angel of God hath received the sentence of God to cut thee in two.
>>>So he put him aside, and commanded to bring the other, and said unto him, O thou seed of Chanaan, and not of Juda, beauty hath deceived thee, and lust hath perverted thine heart. Thus have ye dealt with the daughters of Israel, and they for fear companied with you: but the daughter of Juda would not abide your wickedness. Now therefore tell me, *Under what tree didst thou take them companying together? Who answered, Under an holm tree.* Then said Daniel unto him, Well; thou hast also lied against thine own head: for the angel of God waiteth with the sword to cut thee in two, that he may destroy you.<<<_ --- Susanna 1:52--59


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > corroborating evidence
> ...



Yes the whole story is false testimony as are all the claims that the election was rigged.


----------



## justinacolmena (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes the whole story is false testimony as are all the claims that the election was rigged.


The story of Susanna is the divine truth, as is the fact that the election was rigged with software from _Société Systèmes Électifs Dominion_ of Canada, and _Scytl Secure Electronic Voting, Sociedad Anónima_ of Spain.

At least five U.S. soldiers were killed in the raid on election software servers that took place in Germany in connection with the rigging of the 2020 general election in the United States.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 30, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the whole story is false testimony as are all the claims that the election was rigged.
> ...



The election was not rigged. There is no evidence to prove it was.

No soldiers were killed in any such raid.

You are bearing false witness and presenting false testimony.

Re-read the versus about false testimony as they apply to you


----------



## candycorn (Nov 30, 2020)

Again, do any of the five US Soldiers that died have names?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 30, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Exactly, it's so obvious.


----------



## hadit (Dec 1, 2020)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if everyone wasn't so busy looking the other way on every story that inconveniently doesn't match the narrative...
> ...


I don't necessarily believe either way. What I don't do is immediately dismiss something as false simply because it doesn't fit the narrative I prefer.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 1, 2020)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Okay...so you go through life thinking the US Army can stage a raid in a foreign nation and that nation will say nothing.
Okay...so you go through life thinking the US Army can lose 5 soldiers in the raid and that the families of those killed will say nothing.
Okay...so you go through life thinking that the press would not cover said raid, said deaths, and say nothing.
Okay...so you go through life thinking that the lawyers for the President of the United States can make these allegations, provide no details (SEALs, Deltas, 101st Airborne), provide no follow up--going on two weeks now or so...and not find that the least bit suspicious?

Its not "immediately dismiss[ing]" something...it's appliance of logic and common sense to hearing a story.  

All of the above is the case...you said so.

My question to you is this: At what point will you admit that the entire US Raid in Germany is bullshit?  A month from now?  A year from now?


----------



## hadit (Dec 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I go through life able to not automatically dismiss something because I don't agree with it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Dec 2, 2020)

hadit said:


> I go through life able to not automatically dismiss something because I don't agree with it.


That is called avoiding Confirmation Bias, a prime principle of Reason, so dont edxpect Dimbocraps to follow it. They live in delusion.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 2, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Millions of voter voting illegal across the country and there is no evidence.  The best kept secret ever


----------



## Thunk (Dec 3, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Millions of voter voting illegal across the country and there is no evidence.



No evidence    

If madcow & lemon told you so then it *MUST* be true


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of voter voting illegal across the country and there is no evidence.
> ...


There is no evidence

Simple fact no matter who says it


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Has anyone with top level clearance ever denied it? Who? If not, why?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Has anyone with top level clearance ever denied this? If not why?





Both stories are equally absurd and worthless.


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Hardly, the Martian ambassador would need to be confirmed by the Senate and funds appropriated for such purposes.  The military does things every day that we don't know about.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


Acts of war in allied nations is not one of the things the military does every day or even at all. A raid in Germany by US forces would prompt an immediate reaction from Geermnay NATO and the UN. No one has mentioned it in official circles proving it is BULLSHIT.

Both stories are equalloy absurd and stupid which is why the crickets coming from Germany and NATO are proof it is a bullshit taboid story


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Germany wouldn't say anything if they were implicated in US election fraud. Which in itself could be construed as an act of war upon us. Not so long ago if someone said a small group of people would crash planes into US buildings people would say that's absurd. Yet every intelligence agency in the world missed it. This scenario is less absurd than that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


BULLSHIT.

Germnay would screech and howl to the heavans and demand action from NATO and the UN, REGARDLESS of such implications.

None of these tabloid stories about a raid implicates Geermany and even if they did Germnay would still raise hell about it.  This scenario is a thousand times more absurd thasn 911 and NO ONE ever said that the idea of 911 ewas absurd even before 911

You are failing miserably


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


And what would the rest of NATO do? Rattle empty sabres at us? More likely they'd side with us and leave Germany to rot. NATO is nothing without us.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


You are truly smoking crack 

They would never side with us over Germany if we commited such an act of war. They would hold emergency meeetings throw us out of the organization and use force if necessary


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


No they wouldn't. If the US left every NATO country's defense spending would skyrocket. That would be ruinous now. They'd let Germany rot, like the EU left Italy to rot when Covid first hit.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


You are truly out to lunch.

They would side with Germany and throw us out. That is fact. You areally are out of touch with reality and how the world works


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Without us NATO is nothing. You are a fool to believe otherwise. Europe couldn't handle tiny Kosovo without us, yet they would boot us from NATO? Keep believing such nonsense.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


Horseshit and you have no fucking clue what you are talking about. We have less than a division of troops in europe and there is no more threat to deal with. Most of our presence there is headquarters.

They would throw us out instantly and there would be nothing we could do about it.

You are dreadsfully ignorant of world affairs


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Wow are you an idiot. It isn't our physical presence that matters. The US leaving NATO would leave Europe without our ICBM umbrella. That has been our real strength for decades. Take that away and they are a disjointed and disorganized mess with no loyalty to each other. Their need to bolster their own defenses would be ruinous. Without the US 90% of Europe is unable to project force beyond a few hundred miles of their borders and even that is unsustainable for any length of time, particularly if we oppose them. Which we likely would to increase our own independent goals. You have no clue how weak they really are without us.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 7, 2020)

skye said:


> I though this was very .....very interesting! I am liking this more and more
> 
> The Spanish election manipulation company behind Dominion software was RAIDED by a large US ARMY force in Germany during which they seized servers.
> 
> ...


Hoax!


----------



## g5000 (Dec 7, 2020)

Army Hits Back Against False Claim that Soldiers Died in CIA Op to Nab Election Servers
					

A retired Air Force three-star reignited claims about troops' involvement in secret missions in the wake of the election.




					www.military.com
				





No Special Forces soldiers were killed while seizing computer servers in Germany as part of a CIA operation after the presidential election. There was, in fact, no mission of the sort.

And members of the 305th Military Intelligence Battalion are not "the Kraken" that an attorney for President Donald Trump said last month she'd be unleashing. The unit is not involved in any post-election missions supporting the White House -- a move that would be highly unlikely considering it's an entry-level training battalion where new soldiers who haven't yet picked up their military occupational specialty are assigned.

"The allegations are false," an Army official told Military.com.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


The ICBMs are here you moron. They do not need it 

The UK and France both have more than enough nucleaer capability.

You really are a fool and getting back on topic NOTHING whatsoeevr would deter a violent reaction if this tabloid story were even remotely true


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 7, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You really are stupid. Of course our ICBMs are here, never even implied they weren't. Britain and France wouldn't use nukes to protect anyone but themselves if we aren't 100% behind them. You clearly know nothing on this subject. Europe showed who they are during Covid. They huddled in on themselves and did little or nothing for each other.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2020)

g5000 said:


> Army Hits Back Against False Claim that Soldiers Died in CIA Op to Nab Election Servers
> 
> 
> A retired Air Force three-star reignited claims about troops' involvement in secret missions in the wake of the election.
> ...


A good conspiracy theory should be built on facts but there simple are no facts here.

In the states where Trump is contesting the election, election offices do not connect their voting machines nor their equipment used in vote counting to the Internet on election day or while votes are being processed.  There is no need to do so.   So it would be impossible to alter counts over the Internet. Servers in Germany or anywhere else are irrelevant.
The only time equipment may need to be connected to the Internet would be to download software updates or new releases which would occur weeks before the election and before end to end testing is completed to insure accuracy and security and certification.
In the states, that Trump is contesting, for ever ballot cast, a paper ballot is created thus providing an audit trail.
In processing votes, ballots are totaled by machine and precinct and for mail in ballots by ballot box and mail delivery  These totals become batch totals that are checked at every step before and after each step of processing to insure that ballots are not deleted or added. 
Although fraud is always possible just as it is within a bank, the likelihood is very low due to the safeguards built into the system.  If there is voter fraud it is not occurring in the counting centers.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


Wrong dumbass I know far more than you 


Once.again getting back on topic the raid did not happen they do not need us as you claim

go back to school.boy


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 8, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


You don't know shit. Educate yourself on the sorry state of European militaries. They can't protect themselves without us. Much less project power. That's why they create idiotic deals with people like Iran. They are weak and you are too dumb to see it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


I know more about this subject than you ever could 

they do not need nato or a large .military which is why they do. It need us 

You are uneducated stupid and out of your league


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 8, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Clearly you don't know half of what you think you do. You are maybe in the pee wee league.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


FAr more than you do moron.

So we know you are full of shit and actually BELIEVE tabloid stories.


----------



## Rogue AI (Dec 9, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Obviously you don't know much. The power structure of NATO was determined after the Suez incident and never changed. Your fantasy of European power and unity to chastise or punish us is amusing, but total bullshit. Educate yourself.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 10, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> No, the GA 'recount' is only a canvas/audit. They are not doing a hand recount according to their SoS.


Liar!








						US election 2020: Biden certified Georgia winner after hand recount
					

Georgia's top election official said he was disappointed his party lost, but "numbers don't lie".



					www.bbc.com
				



*US election 2020: Biden certified Georgia winner after hand recount*
*US President-elect Joe Biden's narrow victory in Georgia has been officially certified by Republican Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger.*


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 10, 2020)

*Can't believe this is still going on..  Hasn't been a lot of new input to this story..  Closing.. Getting pages past talking about it as a news item.. *


----------

